# IUI Treatment September / October 2013



## Sharry

A new thread for all you ladies having treatment in September / October  2013,  this thread will be locked at the end of October and a new thread started to allow current cyclers to stay in touch


----------



## juju81

Bearbear sounds very promising hun.  What test did you use? Get the one that spells it out for you, so much easier


----------



## bearbear

Hi *juju,* I used a FRER, im now gonna wait til thursday and if still no AF will re-test! Of course I'll keep you all posted xx


----------



## Lynzann

It's sooo exciting. Can't wait till thurs for you     

AFM.....tonight I seem to be getting period type cramps low down and I'm only 7 Days past iui


----------



## bearbear

Hey *Lynzann,* this could be implantation so try not to see it as a negative! Keeping everything crossed for you and me  xx positive vibes xx


----------



## Lynzann

I hope so.....just having a panic because of the time my period came 8 days after......but yes....lets stay positive!! 
I'm really excited for you  
Xx


----------



## SammyR123

So exciting *Bearbear* I so hope it's a !!!!!!

Keeping my fingers crossed for you too *Lynzann* 

I think I might take a break for a bit to try and get the drugs out of my system. Does anyone mind if I still stay in touch??

Sammy xx


----------



## bearbear

Well Ladies i'm not a very happy girlie today   My temp dropped this morning and was shortly followed by my period   to say i'm gutted is an understatement, i really thought this was my month!! Shall feel very sorry for myself today and come back fighting tomorrow! Totally heartbroken but will not be giving up xx


----------



## angelica_wales

So sorry bearbear xx


----------



## SammyR123

So sorry *Bearbear* sending big  xxxx


----------



## juju81

Aww shucks Bearbear I thought it was your month


----------



## Me Myself and I

bearbear said:


> Well Ladies i'm not a very happy girlie today  My temp dropped this morning and was shortly followed by my period  to say i'm gutted is an understatement, i really thought this was my month!! Shall feel very sorry for myself today and come back fighting tomorrow! Totally heartbroken but will not be giving up xx


I am so sorry to hear this bearbear. It sounded so positive that this was your month.

I too expect the witch to arrive imminently - have the nausea and usual associated pains. I am trying so hard not to break down this month, 
here's hoping that we shall have some of the  sprinkled in our lives soon.


----------



## Babdee

Bearbear I'm so so sorry     xxx


----------



## Lynzann

Big hugs, sounded so positive as well


----------



## tsnewbie

Oh, I'm so sorry bearbear. Thinking of you xxx


----------



## RainbowRainbow

Aw BearBear I really thought it was it. 
So sorry, seeing you hugs x


----------



## 2mums4baby

Oh no, sorry for the bad news Bearbear  Positive thoughts for your next try. Must be unbelievably disappointing for you xx

We had our August cycle cancelled due to my follies shrinking, after the fertility team panicked and reduced my Gonal F from 75 to 50. Follies just deflated like old balloons, very disappointing 
So trying again this month, starting on 50 with the Gonal F and trying a 'softly softly' approach.. fingers crossed it works this time and we actually get to the insemination!!

Good luck to all you ladies out their having treatment or on your 2ww. Positive thoughts to those who haven't been so lucky xxx


----------



## Aces

Hey 

Sorry to hear of the bfn  good luck to those in there 2ww fingers crossed...

Can any one help I had iui last month and got a bfn but this month I'm late Could this be because of the drugs? Also last month when i got my bfn was barley a period? Is this normal? 

Thanks xx


----------



## Guest

Afternoon Ladies,
Been keeping an eye on you all from the previous thread ladies, hope you are all well.

So sorry bearbear - gosh the turmoil we put ourselves through! You have every right to feel sorry for yourself, be kind to yourself, take care.

Hope the rest of you ladies are keeping well either gearing up for another round or during your 2WW.

We have our appointment tonight to go through all the stuff ready to start IVF next month but I will check in on your thread to see how you all get on this coming month
Take care, best wishes, Tish x


----------



## RainbowRainbow

Hi aces if you're on progesterone it can make your af late. I got a bfn but was 5 days late. It was torture as until my af arrived I kept thinking maybe there was a chance- but no! 

Afm, I had insem yesterday. It's just felt wrong from the start this cycle but the thought of abandoning ( especially as clinic closed for a while next week so would be nov before I can try again) I think we forced it through. My follies were small, then not responding. I ended up with 1 20 and a 13 which may have by some miracle grow, then a whole host of tiny 11s. I had twinges in my ovaries and a flashy smiley sat, went for scan all seemed as ok as was going to be, triggered sat night and then...nothing! No twinges no I pain NOTHING. Had insem yest at 4. (40 hours after trigger) still no ov pain. Today at lunch time about 65 hours after trigger my ovaries start twinging again and have not stopped-talk about missing the boat! Frozen sperm so only lives 12 hours ish I think and I'm ovulating 24 hours after - stupid body! 
I just feel stupid, so much has gone wrong in the cycle and we rushed ahead and we really should have waited. 

It's done now though and that's that.

Good luck to everyone else and BearBear I am still thinking of you xx


----------



## tsnewbie

Hey guys, hope you are all well.
I went to the walk in centre to get some antibiotics today and had to tell her that I was ttc. It was for a bladder infection and apparently they automatically do a pregnancy test.....it was negative. Not how I expected to find out :-( Doesn't help that I don't really know when I ovulated. It may still be early but not holding out much hope :-(


----------



## Me Myself and I

Sorry to hear that tsnewbie. I have tested earlier than should but a BFN and the witch is approaching I can feel. Yet somehow, no matter the tears that keep falling I still hold on to that little bit of hope that it could become a BFP...... how we torture ourselves eh?


----------



## Lynzann

Sorry to hear tsnewbie

MM&I how many days past iui are you? I'm 9 days today and still getting AF type pain so I'm guessing the witch is gonna show....I'm trying to think cld be implantation but it feels exactly like AF...cramps, backache...x


----------



## bearbear

Hey everyone,

Firstly thank you all for your kind words, this forum really is a g-d send and all you lovely ladies on it help me through! Yesterday i had a day of swearing lots, talk about potty mouth  just couldn't believe the witch turned up and shattered my dreams when i really thought it was my month!! Aren't our bodies so cruel sometimes? everything seemed so good and then BAM your AF turns up and shatters your dreams! Oh well life goes on and today is a new day so time to put it behind me and move on! Fingers crossed for this cycle, maybe just maybe it'll be my month!!  

*Tsnewbie - * So sorry to hear you also got a BFN, maybe it was to early, do you know when your AF is due? xx    

*MMI & Lynzann - * Hang in there girlies, until that wicked witch turns up your not out of the game and AF pains don't necessarily mean shes on her way!! Keeping everything crossed for you both xx          

*2mums4baby - * Really hope this month goes to plan and you get to actually have insem this time!! Praying that your follies behave themselves and grow nicely for you xx    

*Aces - * Did you test at anytime? it might be worth doing just to mind your mind at ease! If you are on the progesterone pessaries they can delay your AF, they used to with me, my AF would only appear around 2 days after stopping them!! xx 

*Tish - * How did your appointment go last night? I hope all went well and your now getting excited for your next move onto IVF!! Please do stay in touch and keep us posted, i would love to know how your getting on!! Really hope IVF gets you that BFP xx    

*RainbowRainbow - * Sorry to hear that your feeling your out before you've begun, sometimes though you just never know so try and keep that glimmer of hope alive! At least you managed to have IUI done this cycle and a follie of 20mm is great so i'm still keeping everything crossed for you xx    

BEAR'S VERY OWN POSITIVE THOUGHT OF THE DAY:

*This TTC lark is so hard, sometimes you feel like its never going to happen and yesterday i just felt tired of it all but i won't be giving up and neither should any of you, we have to remain strong and still believe in our dreams however hard it sometimes is, BFN's might knock us down but we HAVE to get back up again and keep going, no one said it would be easy!!*


----------



## Me Myself and I

Lynzann said:


> Sorry to hear tsnewbie
> 
> MM&I how many days past iui are you? I'm 9 days today and still getting AF type pain so I'm guessing the witch is gonna show....I'm trying to think cld be implantation but it feels exactly like AF...cramps, backache...x


Being 9po your af pain sounds like it could be implantation. 

I was really positive this cycle - didn't think that the timing could have been any better! Then I had a bad patch at the weekend when the negative thoughts over took me. But keep an inkling of hope as hadn't got my other typical pre af symptoms, other than the pain/PMT.

AM now 12/13dpo (was a late night test) and 12dpiui.

This has really knocked me this month. To the point I am not sure I can carry on if the odds are so low. Yet IVF is the end of the road in many ways...... if I could stop crying long enough I may be able to clear how foggy my head is.


----------



## Me Myself and I

Dear bearbear, how have you managed to remain so positive? Right now - even before the witch has arrived - I feel exhausted and as though my life is totally shattered..... so much so that I do not even know how I can face work....


----------



## bearbear

Believe me *MMI* i do struggle sometimes, especially this cycle when i really had dared to believe i'd done it and was going to get a BFP, i was heartbroken yesterday when my AF showed up and i did have a day when i thought is this ever going to work, i just felt tired of it all.............the charting the peeing on a stick the waiting the disappointment at the end of it all, everything!! BUT this is something i want so badly that i can't and won't let it beat me, i just have to keep strong and keep going and just pray that one day it will be my turn but it is very very hard!! You just have to have a strong mentality otherwise the heartbreak and disappointment will get the better of you and no one would ever achieve their dream! It is very tiring and i think during the whole process you use every emotion going, i know i feel shattered today! Babydust to everyone xx


----------



## Me Myself and I

Thank you bearbear. You sound so much more level headed than I feel.


----------



## 2mums4baby

Thank you Bearbear, you're an inspiration to us all. A real trooper! A really hope you get your BFP soon xx  

Rainbowrainbow, here's hoping those swimmers caught you egg. Everything crossed for a BFP xx

MMI, big hugs for you   xx

To all you other lovely ladies, keep your chins up! This board is a real godsend, helps keep you on track even when you think your losing your marbles lol    

Positive thoughts to all xxx


----------



## Lynzann

Thankyou bearbear....hope you're getting there and starting to focus on next month...I'm still getting cramps and backache off and on so dunno...didn't think implantation would last 3 days??

MMI how u doing?

Xx


----------



## Me Myself and I

Lynzann said:


> Thankyou bearbear....hope you're getting there and starting to focus on next month...I'm still getting cramps and backache off and on so dunno...didn't think implantation would last 3 days??
> 
> MMI how u doing?
> 
> Xx


Hi Lynzann,

Was this cycle unmedicated?

I cannot really comment as have so many other gripes with my repro system I would never be able to differentiate.

I have to be honest and say that I am not brave as bearbear and have spent the day in tears. I am really struggling.....    Am trying to consider reasonably how to progress, but right no I know that I am not in the right frame of mind.....

Thanks for the  2mums4baby.


----------



## SammyR123

*MMI* so sorry you've been so upset all day . I know how you feel, wondering whether to even carry on at all now myself. It's just so hard when you keep getting smacked down. But I've come to the thinking that the next time could be the time, and if it's not then at least you can say you gave it a chance. The worst of it is that stressing is only making it worse, and knowing that makes me stress more AAAAAAHHHHHH!!!! Never ending cycle!

Sending lots of          xxx


----------



## Me Myself and I

Thanks Sammy.

I so get the stress thing!

Am now wondering whether to plump for IVF - the hurt with IUI and lower % chances is feeling too huge atm.......


----------



## SammyR123

How many IUI's have you had?


----------



## Me Myself and I

Am only on the second of the planned three - but don't think I can be in this state for such low odds.....


----------



## Lynzann

Hi all,

MMI.....how are you? I totally get what you're saying. That was our 4th and last iui but before every one I always had a thought come to mind of the low success rates but then u read a positive story on here and it spurs you on...
I hope you feel better about the whole situation     

After this we've got a 6 month ish wait to begin ivf so a few months off. Oh and yes it was medicated.... Gonal-f and ovitrelle 

X


----------



## Lynzann

Oh and my cramps getting a bit worse so def seems to be AF.... 

X


----------



## Babdee

RainbowRainbow, I think frozen sperm can last up to 24 hours, so don't rule yourself out xx

Tish, hope your appt went well xx

Tsnewbie sorry you got a -ve, but as you're not sure when you ov'd, it may have been too early. If AF hasn't arrived yet, you still have hope xx

MMI and Lynzann, big hugs to you both    I think those last few days before AF is expected are the worst of the whole cycle xx

Bearbear, you have such strength   xx


----------



## Guest

Evening Ladies,
Hope you are all well?

MMI - so sorry to hear you are feeling the strain of TTC. It's so, so hard to go through everything month after month only to be disappointed. Be kind to yourself, maybe take a month out of TTC? We took a month out of TTC in between clomid treatments and IUI, I can honestly say that it did us good and we were ready to take on IUI with gusto. It is hard trying not to think about a possible missed opportunity to conceive though. Hope you feel better soon, take care x

Rainbowrainbow - I have everything crossed for you hoping your little swimmers made it!

Bearbear - glad you are feeling a little more yourself, your positive words were brill!

AFM - thanks for asking ladies!) well our IVF apt didn't get off to a great start as the nurse at the clinic wasn't even expecting us!!! She saw us anyway and ran through the schedule, answering most of the questions we had. We are gutted to find out that we may not be able to start next cycle as the doc may want us to have a drug free month in between treatments. This will then mean that we won't be able to start treatment until after xmas what with closures at the clinic over the xmas period - so that will be another year crossed off and we still haven't conceived. Down in the dumps! 

Very best wishes to you all, hope your dreams come true x


----------



## Me Myself and I

Lynzann said:


> MMI.....how are you? I totally get what you're saying. That was our 4th and last iui but before every one I always had a thought come to mind of the low success rates but then u read a positive story on here and it spurs you on...
> 
> Oh and my cramps getting a bit worse so def seems to be AF....


I know what you mean, my pains are just increasing, cannot really afford to phone in sick again due to this. 

I really thought it had worked this time - not sure that I can cope with the pain. Then I consider that I may not even be successful with IVF....



Babdee said:


> RainbowRainbow, I think frozen sperm can last up to 24 hours, so don't rule yourself out xx
> 
> MMI and Lynzann, big hugs to you both   I think those last few days before AF is expected are the worst of the whole cycle xx
> 
> Bearbear, you have such strength  xx


I investigated the lifespan of frozen sperm: Clinic says 96 up to 120 hours. Google says lucky if twelve! Quite a difference! Read more: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=308794.150#ixzz2e35aFb6A

You're right about the last few days being the worse of the 2ww. Waiting for af to come when you know it's a bfn is torture....

As for bearbear, I truly do not know how she manages it!


----------



## Lynzann

Hi all.

Well I've started spotting now and AF would be due tomorrow so looks like my 4th and finall attempt has def failed......feeling down 

Hope the ladies in 2ww are having a more positive experience 

Xx


----------



## RainbowRainbow

Aw Lynzann I'm so sorry   

Has anyone had any issues with immune system after treatment?
Ive had 2 IUI cycles and both ones 3 days after treatment my glands in my neck have swollen up, ive developed a temp and felt generally rubbish. During my fist cycle I asked the dr and they just said coincidence but it's happened again - on exactly the same day. I'm 6piui now and my neck feels like it has golf balls in it! 
I'll get back in touch with the clinic on Monday I think.

Hope everyone is doing ok x


----------



## Babdee

MMI, you got me googling lifespan now and found this interesting thread: http://www.cryobank.com/Bulletin-Boards/messages.cfm?threadid=6F4F377A-3048-B003-6EAA80E19B3E9BCE
The 3rd post from the end.

So sorry Lynzann. Hugs  

RainbowRainbow, sorry, not had anything like that. Let us know what the clinic says.

Hope everyone is ok xx

/links


----------



## bannergirl

Hi I'm due in for IUI tomorrow.  Ive been taking vitamin E, vitamin D3 and Omega 3,6,9 for the last 2 months.  Is it OK to keep taking the above after the IUI or should I stop taking them?
Thanks!


----------



## Babdee

Hi bannergirl, I'm sorry but I've no idea if you can still take those supplements. Best to ask your clinic. Hope your iui went well yesterday. Hopefully I'll be joining you on the 2ww soon  xx


----------



## Mrs Stardust

Oh for the love of god...I'm going to rant....having a moment so please excuse me 

So just had a scan appt, after the cancelled cycle last month we went with the softly softly approach this time using 37.5 of gonal f but now it seems it's a little to softly so have now been told to try menapur mid cycle....what's so annoying is that I bought additional gonal only last fri  and most of it is not going to get used and menapur seems quite a bit more expensive and more complex to use!  These blooming follies better start growing!! I've spent so much money these last three months and I'm literally no closer to motherhood than I was six months ago! Has anyone changed meds mid way through a cycle.?

Lynzann- how you feeling?

Hoope everyone else is doing well 
X


----------



## RainbowRainbow

Oh my goodness Mrs S that must be infuriating!

No, not had to change meds but just wanted to say I empathise and that I hope your follies grow like mad now (but not too many!)
x


----------



## Mrs Stardust

Thanks  rainbow rainbow  .  Did you speak to the clinic about the pains you felt?


----------



## RainbowRainbow

Yep they think I have glandular fever   just something to add to the collection I guess.
Went to see my own GP today and she agrees it sounds like it but did point out that I 'was too old to get it!' made me feel GREAT 

Blood test in the morning to confirm if it is - if it isn't I'm gonna push the immune response thing. It's far far to early for an immune response to implantation - both cycles it started as 3dpiui and now at 7dpiui I am through the worst. Wondering if it could be some reaction to sperm or sperm wash? 

But glandular fever to rule out first. Kinda hope it is - it'll be A LOT cheaper to get to the bottom of and clinic assured would not affect conception chance in anyway.

Good luck with your follies - when do you go for next scan?


----------



## Mrs Stardust

Gosh can you imagine if u are allergic to sperm after all that!?

Next scan is on wed, it is becoming increasing difficult to be scanned two to three times a week as it's incredibly time consuming, work have so far been understanding but I feel like I'm pushing it on top of just being tired with it all! But I guess as long as the end goal is achieved then all these small nuisances will be a distant memory


----------



## Rosie Ribbons

Hello to all you lovely ladies 
I have followed this thread and im about to embark on iui natural at the maiigrad clinic in Denmark.I have to have a follicle scan in day 12,and if ready will do trgger shot and fly out (big step lol)

My question is there sending me a prescription for ovitrelle does anyone know where to get it and who is the cheapest?

Thankyou ladies

Katiexx


----------



## RainbowRainbow

Hi Rosie an welcome.

We get ours from our NHS hospital pharmacy ( not where we are having treatment) they charge £46 but I have no idea if that is cheap or not. I have seen it slightly cheaper online but I've never been given the prescription in time to order it plus I was concerned that it is a chilled medication and if I wasn't in when its delivered how that would work. 
Someone on another forum said they got their meds from asda pharmacy and they were cheap but I don't know if they would stock that- might be worth a phone call though.

Good luck!


----------



## RainbowRainbow

Oh ladies.... I need a good dose of reality injecting in to me please. 

I'm 8dpiui on a cycle that was a bit of a disaster timing wise. And yet for the first times in 10 attempts I  experiencing symptoms I can actually spot. 
I have always felt very proud of myself for not being a symptom spotter until today when I realised that I've never had any! 
8dpiui is far too early for symptoms and now I  so worried how the bfn will affect me as I am partly convinced something is happening! 

So- apart from a virtual slap, any advise - how do you ignore symptoms?!


----------



## Rosie Ribbons

Thankyou RainbowRainbow 

I never thought about Asda and there is one very near me.

Im so nervous going out alone and taking everyones advise on this,this thread so supportive
I never had any symptoms apart from period like pains from about 10days and both my embryos had taken,hate the 2wk wait as it can go either way 
Goodluck my lovely 

Katie xx


----------



## SammyR123

Hi *Rainbowrainbow* are you on the progesterone pessaries? They can give you HUGE symptoms! So if you are, just keep telling yourself that it is them if you are wanting to ignore signs! I had more symptoms with my BFN than with my BFP! It's crazy, and can drive you that way too! Got all my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Bubbles8219

Hello ladies,

Back on track again.  2nd time of IUI hopefully having the proceedure 16th or 17th September.

I'm feeling so tired - is this normal with Menopur - I don't remember feeling like this last time.  I am however quite moody again with them.  Not good for DH.

Good luck to you all


----------



## SammyR123

Good luck *Bubbles*!!!!


----------



## RainbowRainbow

Hi Sammy, 

Yes! the dreaded progesterone. I had last time and do have this time serious bloating and nausea, didn't and haven't thought much of it as put it down to the yucky stuff.

Had diff symptoms this time but not putting them down to much - I had 2 days of excitable bliss where I thought it might be it and that's all gone now.

Hope everyone else is doing ok


----------



## twinbutterfly

Hi ladies
Hope your all not going to crazy on your 2ww cuz I am lol I'm now on day 8    Had my bloods done yesterday and should know more on Monday. I've had menopur and I can't say it's made me tired I went the other way and couldn't sleep but think I get like this on treatment. I also had cyclocest which are giving me symptoms very similar to pregnance. I feel very flat to day, like af is just around the corner. 
Fx we all get to test date but I agree it goes sooooooooo slow my test day is next thurs but I always know by day 12 eeeeeeeekkkkkkkkk


----------



## Mrs Stardust

Morning gals,

It's been very quiet on here lately, how is everyone doing?

I'm soooooo tired, fed up, emotional.....why?....because nothing is happening! I have the laziest follies ever I think! I've had to go for scans three times a week for the last two weeks which is incredibly time consuming and so difficult with work, not sure I can manage It next week.  I wouldn't mind so much but nothing seems to be happening yet even though we changed to menopur on Monday.  I'm already on cd22 and no follicle is over 10mm yet!  Clinic is probably being over cautious because of the cancelled one last month  

Plus I'm finding menapur really difficult to administer. The gonal f pen was so easy but it takes me about ten mins to get the air bubbles out of the syringe with menapur and it's quite painful! Does anyone else find that or am I doing something wrong?  I am feeling quite tired too so Bubbles you may have a point!

Anyway I need to cheer up, it's the weekend  

Have a good day all
X


----------



## RainbowRainbow

Oh mrs s no wonder you are fed up. 
With both my cycles I had to go for scans every other day for about 8 days and that was exhausting enough- you must be totally shattered with it. I think for me it was draining because it doesn't give you a chance to think of much apart from eggs! As you're always there! 
My thoughts go out to you and let's hope its this time and its all worth it xxx

I thought it was quiet too- I like reading other posts an keep checking just in case. 
I'm 12dpiui and feel like I need a medal as I didn't test! I tested yesterday ( cheapie) and it was bfn. Not really feeling it this cycle but I still know come Monday I will be devastated when its a bfn. 
Especially as I had some symptoms a few days ago- I think they were just enough to delete the follicle farce from my brain.
But the symptoms I had can be explained by cyclogest- didn't have them last time but my body has reacted completely differently to the clomid and the trigger this cycle so no reason why the cyclogest should be different. 
Oh - it's a tough old journey hey? 

Best of luck to everyone else xx


----------



## Babdee

Hi everyone, I was also thinking the same, it's been very quiet on here recently. Perhaps it's end of summer blues. I'm feeling it. Although the sun is shining at the moment. I should get outside and make the most of it!

Mrs S, I'm so sorry it's taking so long for you. Is your clinic far from where you live/work? Sorry I can't give any advice on the drugs side of treatment. I don't know how you ladies do it when you have to inject yourselves. Hope something happens soon xx

RainbowRainbow, try to forget about yesterday's bfn, it's too early to be accurate. I hate the last few days; it's the worst time of the whole cycle... Good luck xx

Good luck for next week twinbutterfly xx

Good luck for your 2nd iui Bubbles xx

Hope everyone else is doing well xx

I had my 4th DIUI yesterday, OTD is end of the month... Here we go again!


----------



## Mrs Stardust

Thanks girls. In a miserable mood on a miserable day!

Babdee- good luck on your two week wait Hun! I'm sure we were on 2ww together last month, can't believe you've already had your iui and I'm still waiting for stupid follies to grow!

Rainbow rainbow- oh I have my fingers crossed for you! truly hope u get your bfp on Monday.  

X


----------



## RainbowRainbow

I'm out :-( early spotting and af cramps. 
Was expected but still sad :-(

Fx for everyone else x


----------



## Babdee

Yes I remember we were Mrs S. I really hope your follies hurry up for you. But just think, when I get my next bfn you'll still be in with a chance! However much I dislike the 2ww, I also quite like thinking 'I might be pregnant'! How does your current progress compare to last month? Sending lots of hugs xxx

So sorry RainbowRainbow. Big hugs xxx


----------



## Mrs Stardust

Lol babdee! I'm already thinking about the next cycle too...why do we do that?!

Anyway at this point last month it had already been cancelled so at least I'm still in the game.  The nurse was telling me not to worry as she had seen someone that morning that was on day 72 of stimming! Can you imagine?!


----------



## Babdee

Self preservation I guess?! Trying not to be too let down if/when it doesn't work!
I bet the 2ww will seem like a breeze after 72 days of stimming!!


----------



## Lovingwomen

Hello Ladies,

Me and my partner are currently in the waiting process to go back after our first consultation to sign all paperwork and find out what the next stage is? I have had all tests done and all are good. Myself and my partner have chosen our favourite Donor however we haven't ordered any straws yet as not sure how long the process will take. We would like to start the process in November which is a couple cycles away. Any advice about the next steps would be great. We are self funding our treatment so hoping the wait isnt too long.Thanks x


----------



## RainbowRainbow

Hi and welcome. 

I think speed varies greatly from place to place. We seem to take an age to get all tests done. But once we had the all clear to go ahead- we ordered sperm from xytec - it took 2 weeks for shipping. And we started stimming that cycle so it was about 10 days between deciding to go ahead and actually starting- the of course a further 2 weeks before the procedure. 
Good luck x


----------



## Lovingwomen

Rainbow rainbow,

Thanks for that! We are going to use cryos international which should take 10/20 days shipping. So hopefully we will be in the TWW quicker then we think! All the best to you and hopefully catch up again soon. One quick question;
I have found myself obsessing over the treatment, have you been like this? It's all I think about 24 hours a day. Although my partner is very excited too she has said she needs to me to stay grounded as we all know it's a stressful and in some cases not very pleasant process. X


----------



## Bubbles8219

Hi all,

Quick question...my follicles are eventually getting to the right size for IUI, about 17mm.

I have had the menopur triggers this week and my Dr has said we need to give it another couple of days to wait.

We have unexplained infertility.  Could it be that previously the egg's havent grown enough (without the hormone) to conceive.

Sorry if this is a silly question.

Thanks Kate


----------



## Urbanista

Hi,

Can i jump on board?

Had my day 2 scan on Saturday, all looks good, and started clomid last night.

Our donor sperm has arrived from the US, so it's a bit of a waiting game now until scan on day 9, next Saturday.

Am so nervous. It's our first cycle of IUI. Sure I'm doing everything wrong! I quite clearly know nothing after reading some posts in here..... Haven't any idea about my follicles! 

Off down the gym shortly to try to forget about everything! 

Am guessing will have the IUI done in about 2 weeks time now..... Gosh, may go a little crazy in that time! Haha

Thanks x


----------



## Lovingwomen

Hi Urbanista,
That's very exciting, I'm new to this community as well and I'm realising I'm a little behind on the knowledge of everything! Hopefully we can have a positive outcome too. Sounds like your well on your way with your first cycle I wish u all the best!


----------



## daisydot

Hi I did post here a while ago but my treatment was delayed at the last minute. I'm starting iui with donor sperm from xytex on my next cycle which should be in a couple of weeks. 

Stressing at the moment about getting time off work at short notice for scans, with my ivf cycles I told my manager but me and dh have decided to keep it to ourselves this time. 

Don't worry about not knowing the ins and outs of everything I think sometimes it can be better that way x


----------



## Lovingwomen

Hi Daisydot,

Yes I probably agree with you sometimes the unknown is better. Less stuff going around in your mind! I hope you manage to sort out your work commitments to make life easier for your treatment! My clinic has discussed us getting sperm from cryos so we will be using them. Hopefully sooner rather than later   x


----------



## RainbowRainbow

Hi Mrs S - just popping on to see how your pesky follicles are doing?> Hope they are whoppers x


----------



## Urbanista

Thanks Lovingwomen & daisydot!

Just swallowed clomid no.2. Was told to take them at night as they can make you feel funny?! 

I know what you mean about work commitments. I have a job in the city and often do 70 hour weeks! Our consultant did ask if I had time to do this.....   My boss is a true nightmare and I did tell her we needed to go for fertility treatment, but that's been used against me every time now we have a bad conversation. She questions my commitment to the job. They also won't be able to say to me that I can do all the extra hours as I don't have kids which is a favourite of theirs when I say I can't do any more than I do already! Am very worried this work stress will effect things.......  

Thankfully first cycle seems to be falling at weekends though! Hurrah! 

Is there anything I should be doing or not? Hot water bottles? Milk? Avoid the steam room at the gym? 

At the day 9 scan I guess they'll let me know about my follicles! 

We used xytex as well for our donor. They were really lovely and so helpful. I do keep looking at our donors pics and essay wondering what our baby may be like.

I am so nervous, but want this to work so badly. Just know that if it doesn't first time round it will be the biggest kick in the backside. Gosh. But am trying to stay nervous but positive! 

What day do most people have their IUI done on?

Thanks all


----------



## SammyR123

*rainbowrainbow* how are you doing? Was it a definite ? Hope not xx


----------



## Babdee

Wow, this board had been really quiet for a while, and all of a sudden it's buzzing again! Welcome to all the new ladies, and hi to everyone else!

Yes I agree, it's probably better to not know too much about the process in some ways, and just let the doctors and nurses get on with things, as you're then perhaps less likely to get stressed. My first go 4 years ago I managed to not think too much about the 2ww, and I didn't test early (I didn't even buy a test until the day before OTD!). This time round I symptom spot so badly, and I currently have 4 tests in the house (I'm only 4 days in!)! But it's completely normal to obsess!

Bubbles, it's not a silly question at all, but I'm afraid I've no idea. I would have thought that if you ovulate, then your eggs would be big enough? And as you have unexplained infertility, then I guess you do ovulate... It must be so frustrating to not have a reason   Good luck for your iui 

Urbanista, I think there is very little you can do wrong, so try not to stress! Although 70 hour weeks at work sound horrendous, and your boss sounds horrible  
As for what you can and can't do (although I don't know if fertility drugs affect it), before your actual iui, carry on as normal. I always eat/drink what I want then, but as soon as iui is done, eat/drink as you would if you were pregnant. I'm not sure why milk would be an issue?? The only thing I was told by my clinic was to not go swimming/have hot baths for a few days immediately after the iui, but a week later should be OK. Hot water bottle... I've been wondering that myself actually! I've been using one at night, but not on my tummy.
The iui is generally done the day after the lh surge, but not sure about timing following the trigger shot.

Hi daisydot, hope getting time off work won't be a problem for you  

Well I took an hpt in the night and it was +ve, and I was so so happy, and then I woke up!!! Oh well, it was nice while it lasted!

Mrs S, how are you?  

Bearbear, how are you doing? Not heard from you in a while  

RainbowRainbow, hope you're OK xx


----------



## Mrs Stardust

Hi just a quick one for now. Will write again tonight. 

Anyway just got into work after a scan this morn. Went in very negative trying to prepare myself in case they wanted to cancel due to slow response BUT turns out one little follie decided to play ball over the weekend and is suddenly 18.5! I was so shocked! I'm now booked in for my first iui tomorrow afternoon! I can't believe it! 23 days it's taken! Iv also developed a polyps ( which I had never heard of) but doc said its position means it should not have any affect on pregnancy however if this cycle fails then he will remove it. It's never easy is it?!

Welcome to the new guys!
X


----------



## RainbowRainbow

Hurray Mrs S! Clever follicle - good luck for tomorrow - hopefully this will be all worth it. Everything crossed for you!

AFM - goodness only knows what is going on!

Last cycle I was testing from 10dpiui and was negative but AF did not come until 18piui - due to the progesterone I guess.

This time I had some spotting of blood on 13dpiui - and since then (excuse the tmi) Ive just had CM that is usually slightly brown - just like I usually get at the end of my AF. I am defo not preggo - 15piui today and BFN on a FRRR which are mega sensitive I believe. I just want the AF to come as whilst it is not here even though I KNOW I am not pregnant that little glimmer of doubt is there and I keep getting the what ifs. 

Everything crossed for your swimmers and mighty follicle tomorrow Mrs S!


----------



## Urbanista

Wow sounds very exciting Mrs S! Hope all goes well for you and everything plays nicely.  

RainbowRainbow - gosh....must be hard to be positive. But I do think sometimes "stranger things have happened" and I am a true believer in fate dealing us our hands in life however cruel..... Hope you sleep well and your DP is being supportive with hugs! 

I've had a funny flushy day today. Nearly fainted at work. Went boiling hot, started sweating and legs went weak. Colleague took me outside for some air and fell against the wall. Rather embarrassing. My eyes seem to be going a bit blurry as well....is that normal for clomid?

Alarm set for 4.20am wake up call so going to try to get some sleep. Last night felt awful, was not feeling great. Boo.


----------



## RainbowRainbow

Thanks urbanista, partner is amazing and attempting to keep me sane! 

Last cycle ( first on clomid) I felt every side effect under the sun and the flushes were rediculous. Didn't have fainty episodes- take care.
This cycle I hardly knew I was taking it tbh- flashy on cd3 which is clomid day 2 for me only. No other side effects. 

X


----------



## bearbear

Hello lovely Ladies,

So sorry i've been absent from this forum for a little while, after my last cycle i guess i just needed a break and also work has been truly manic!! Haven't really had much time to post but that doesn't mean i haven't been thinking of you all!! I've been fine, plodding on as always and still as determined as ever!! I'm on day 16 of my cycle and so far i've had 2 insems from my donor and i think we will insem again tonight and possibly tomorrow so i'm well and truly covered   I go on holiday a week today to cyprus for a week as my best friend is getting married over there and the break can't get here quick enough!!  

So how is everyone doing?   

Welcome to all the newbies, there seem to be quite a few on here since i was last on, i hope all your dreams come true and you get that life changing BFP!!     

Babydust to all


----------



## Mrs Stardust

Bearbeeaaaaaaar......so good to hear from you, holiday sounds fab and at least your first week of 2ww will fly past whilst you enjoy Cyprus!

Urbinista - hope your feeling a little better?

Rainbow rainbow - has that evil af officially shown up yet?!

AFM - IUI all done!! Whoopee! OTD Oct 2nd so officially on my 2ww!! IUI was actually quite painful when the nurse inserted the spectlum but I always have that problem, but the nurse was lovely about it and DH was there too which was good.  

I was just sitting here calculating what we have spent since we signed up in late May and it comes to £4k, that's for the initial consult, all the tests, 1st round of IUI that was cancelled and this second round including the meds, how does that compare? Is it pretty average?

X


----------



## Urbanista

Hey Mrs S, 2ww time - wow. How exciting....shall be hoping its good news for you and your DH.  

Did the nurse do the iui? Were you given advice about what to do post procedure eg no swimming? Rest? Carry on as normal?

I'm a real pain whimp. When I had my hycosy I had tears in my eyes as it was so painful. Guess being uber nervous didn't help! Am already worried how I'll cope with the iui procedure.

I think we have spent about £2.5k on appointments, scans etc so far. Then spent £4k on donor sperm from the states, so we have invested a lot in making a baby! So worth it though I hope.

The clomid side effects I think have subsided a bit....have a headache, but dizzy feeling and flushes I think have gone away today. Had to have some injections in my neck today though, have some awful trapped nerves, so think that's contributed to my headache! 

I'm having my day 9 scan Saturday and hoping everything has played nicely and we can do our first cycle properly so to speak. Whilst feeling nervous I am quite excited as well....trying to think positive and not let the nerves and worries cloud things to much at the moment. Hope that stays!  

Xxxx


----------



## Mrs Stardust

Thanks urbanista, yes the nurse did my iui. They let me lie there for about half an hour afterwards which was good but she didn't mention anything about what not to do so I assume that means I can resume normal life and not worry about it. Although I did go to a yoga class last night which may not have been the best idea but we'll see.

Oh god I was terrible at the hycosy, it was so painful I could feel it in my feet and the doctor was practically holding me down! I must say the iui is a lot quicker and actually a little less painful now that I think of it so try not to worry about it too much.

Good luck for your scan!

X


----------



## Babdee

Hey urbanista and Mrs S, see my last post (bottom of page  which you may have missed...
No swimming/hot baths for a few days after iui... Xx


----------



## Babdee

That was meant to say page 8!


----------



## bearbear

Morning everyone, happy Friday to you all............ 

*Mrs Stardust - * Really pleased to hear IUI went well, now we are both on the lovely 2ww!! I can't wait to get away and yes it will most definitely keep my mind occupied which is defo not a bad thing! When i had IUI i paid for a 3 cycle package, basically you get 3 for the price of 2 but i still in total reckon i spent at least £4,500 including all the drugs so i'd say what you've paid so far is about right!! Why does it have to be so expensive, its so unfair  Sending you some positive vibes and praying we both get that BFP xx                    

*Urbanista - * Welcome to this forum, i'm sure you already know what a wonderful place it is to come and let off steam or just for some advice, we are all in the same boat and i would of been lost without this forum and the amazing ladies on it! Try not to worry too much about IUI, i only found it painful when the speculum goes in but its not in for long! I also found going with a fairly full bladder helped with this pain as it raises your cervix making the procedure easier for them to do! Don't go busting for a wee but try and drink a fair bit beforehand! I hope your scan tomorrow goes well and all is going to plan xx          

I hope your all doing ok at whatever stages of treatment your on, may G-d Bless us all with beautiful babies very very soon!! xx


----------



## kincowie

Hi all

Hope you don't mind if I join you ladies. I had my first IUI Monday just gone and am now in the agonizing 2ww stage!

I'm in a same sex partnership and we are using anonymous donor sperm. I used Letrozole on day 3-7 of my cycle and had scans on days 12 and 15. A cyst was found on my left ovary on the second scan which wasn't there on the first. However I am told there is nothing to worry about. I had one follicle at 20mm and had my trigger shot on Saturday and treatment Monday afternoon. The nurse found some cervical erosion so  not to worry if I had some spotting immediately afterwards. My partner who is a GP reassured me again that there was nothing to worry about!

Our friends and families know we are going through this process but we are not telling them when we have the actual treatment just in case it doesn't work and have to go through giving bad news over and over. This forum is great as it's good to talk to people who are going through the same thing and share experiences.

OTD is 30th September which feels a life time away!

Good luck to all of you who have had or are about to have treatment xx


----------



## Urbanista

Thanks babdee! Sorry did miss the bath advice!  

Hi Kincowie - sounds like your are well on your way as well. We have done a similar thing, told a select few but not exact dates and times. That would be awful to deal with. My mum, bless her, is already jumping up and down and trying to be supportive.  

Haven't been able to work much today, my neck has really started hurting post injections yesterday so did a few hours first thing just to clear out some emails and been trying to relax today. Quite excited about the scan tomorrow now   I must be crazy!

I do agree BearBear, this fertility treatment is expensive and it is so hard. I've had so many frustrations with the nhs, like asking for help with a gastric bypass but being told I was to fit and healthy despite a very high bmi so had to fund that myself..... And now knowing hubby cannot enable us to have biological kids of our own through paying ourselves for tests etc we got told no way would we get funding for fertility treatments. Mainly because our GP has said there so no funding in sussex, but also my bmi is still over 30 despite loosing 12 stone. Although most is horrid loose skin that's left, so if the nhs would pay for a tummy tuck and lypo it probably would be under 30!!!!!!   So we have had to pick our funding battles carefully....i would love a tummy tuck, but would love a family more!  

Xxx


----------



## Moonface kitty

Helloooo lovely ladies, firstly I just want to say a massive thank you for sharing your experiences.
I truly cant explain to you how much comfort, and knowledge have obtained from you lot. 

Am looking at starting IUI next month, have been allocated 3 rounds, and 1 fresh IVF cycle and a frozen cycle (I think it frozen ).  However can someone please help me out, do my partner and I need to take in I.d, (or do they ask just for confirmation of d.o.b and address etc,  do I need money for medication as it stated am having a medicated IUI or is it given free? I'll be doing this at St Marys Manchester. So excited, (have never ever looked forward to seeing a/f in my life), it been a long journey getting to this point. Got my fingers and toes crossed that I'll get the go ahead when I call on c/d1.

Thanks, Ps Bearbear, you sound like an amazing person and I sincerely wish all the best for you.  x

Age:29 ( Where has the time gone, I can still recall being 18, as if it was yesterday)
Unexplained
TTC for the past 7yrs 
Had some liquid dye pumped into me, got told my tubes are fine, hubby sperm excellent.
Desperately want a to be a mam, currently an excellent mummy to our beautiful ginger munchkin Mr Moon  (tabby cat)


----------



## Moonface kitty

oooh sorry to be a pain ladies , I feel like a right idiot now. Any ideas as to how many embryo transfer St Mary's Manchester do please in relation to Ivf. (Am hoping it two at least)  Goodness me I do annoy myself at time, during my initial consultation I was asked if I had any questions and for some odd reason my mind went blank. All that was going through my head was 'OMG OMG just give us the consent forms to fill and let us sign our lives away'!!  Am so excited, and nervous just thinking am one step closer to being a mum  ( ) got to think positive!! x


----------



## Babdee

Hey urbanista, no worries! This board is getting busy again and there's lots of catching up to do! And 12 stone!? Wow, that is impressive! My mum has managed a 7.5 stone loss over the past 3 years, but kind of plateaued in January. She's still going for it though  I admire weight loss like that  best of luck for your scan today xx

Welcome kincowie, best of luck for a quick 2ww  we have the same OTD! xx

Enjoy your holiday bearbear!! You deserve it! Great to hear from you again!  xx

Mrs S! Fantastic to hear you got your iui  I'm sure doing yoga will have been fine. It's not like you were running and jumping around! Hope your 2ww runs smoothly and quickly xx

Welcome Moonface kitty  can't advise on ivf procedures I'm afraid. Maybe start writing down questions then phone your clinic? Or try the St Mary's board on here (I think there is one??). As for id, I really can't remember! I was at St Mary's Mcr in 2008/09. St Mary's is nhs only, so I would have thought meds would be included?
Have all your blood tests come back ok as well? You have an up to date smear test? That was our stumbling block. My prolactin level was slightly raised, and when that was finally sorted, we turned up for daily bloods on day 9, but my latest smear result hadn't come through (even though I'd had it done a few weeks earlier), so treatment was pushed back again. If the consultant said you're good to go, then I'm sure you will get to start next cycle  good luck! xx

I'm currently 8dpdiui. It's gone fairly quickly so far! Here's to another, hopefully, quick week!!

Hugs to all xxx


----------



## kincowie

Urbanista - my Mum is excited too. She already has one grandchild from my brother and is ready for another! She isn't putting pressure on though which is great. Hope your scan went well 

Babdee - this week has been a long week, hope next week goes quickly! All the best for the 30th, will keep my fingers crossed for you.

Moonface kitty - again I know very little about IVF, I suggest contacting the fertility nurses at the hospital. The nurses at Shrewsbury have been excellent. What they don't know isn't worth knowing!

AFM not much to report really. I'm not really having any symptoms so I have no idea what's going on down there! Roll on the 30th when I will know for sure  Best wishes to you all x


----------



## Moonface kitty

Thank you Babdee, my partner and I had our blood works and his s/a done a whiles back, everything did came back fine. Consultant only concern was that he thinks I might over stimulate, and didn't even wanted me to do IUI but to go straight onto IVF. 

But I still rather have a go on IUI first (am taking every opportunity available), besides he also mention that if I go onto IVF and that fails my offer of IUI will no longer be available!!

Oooh am ever so slightly worried now as I haven't done my smear recently. Still got the NHS reminder stuck on my fridge door . Will be ringing my GP first thing on Monday to book an appointment with a nurse. Wish they had emphasis that before , (and wish I had been more responsible).

Well that's a relief, fingers crossed I wont be asked to pay for any medication as it funded by my pct, though have just about managed to save up a bit (just in case).

Wishing you loads of luck, x

Thanks kincowie, will certainly have a chat with the nurses

Age:29 ( Where has the time gone, I can still recall being 18, as if it was yesterday)
Unexplained
TTC for the past 7yrs 
Had some liquid dye pumped into me, got told my tubes are fine, hubby sperm excellent.
Desperately want a to be a mam, currently an excellent mummy to our beautiful ginger munchkin Mr Moon (tabby cat) 
Hoping to start IUI in 10/13 in St Mary Manchester


----------



## Urbanista

Helllloooooooo. Ok. I'm confused. Help!

Been for day 9 scan this morning. Left ovary has 3 follicles, and one is about 11mm so not mature enough. Uterus is absolutely perfect apparently. So I have another scan on Monday. 

I also got shown my egg sack, is that in the follicle?! Reason being and probably stupid question the dr showed me it on the right ovary. So I don't know what's going on. Feel very confused. 

Is 3 follicles ok? Should I have more?! 

I thought I had kind of got my head around this, but feel so confused now. Fuzzy brain. 

Anyone offer any clarity? 

What size do they need to get to before I can progress to the next stop on the fertility bus?! 

Thank you! 
xxxx


----------



## Babdee

Thank you kincowie, and you too  xx

Moonface kitty, yes, get your smear done asap. I had my last one done last year, and the results came back in about a week/ week and a half, so much better than the previous one where it had taken nearly 2 months! I also had the same thing where no one at St Mary's specifically said up to date smear was required before we could start, which was incredibly frustrating. And it sounds sensible to me to try iui before moving to ivf if they won't find it the other way around. How long before AF is due? It definitely is a long journey (took us nearly 2 years from referral to actually starting treatment there) xx

Urbanista, I'm not too sure as never had meds/scans, but from what some of the other ladies on here have said, you don't want too many or they'd be likely to cancel the cycle... I've heard sizes like 17, 18mm to go ahead? Maybe a bit less? Mrs S I'm sure can advise  but hey, you only need one to conceive, right!! Hope the grow nicely for your next scan xx


----------



## Mrs Stardust

Hi guys,

Babdee - how's your 2ww going? Any symptoms you arevtrying not to obsess over?! . I feel absolutely nothing! I'm sure last time round I had sore boobs by now!  fingers crossed for you  

Moonface kitty & kinkowie- welcome!

Urbanista - yep babdee you are bang on, the optimum size for iui is 17-18mm although I think anything over 14 is viable but they won't do iui if the largest follie is only 14.  Sounds like you are on your way with 3 follies! That's great! my clinic will cancel treatment with anything over 3 mature follies so I'm sure that as you already have 3 they will monitor you and the amount of meds you are on to make sure you don't over stimm.  Did you have any follies on the right ovary or were they all the left? Good luck!

X


----------



## Urbanista

Thanks Babdee & mrs S.  

The 2ww must be so hard, but I hope a little bit exciting as well. I'm really hoping its good news! 

The dr only mentioned follies on the left. But said I had an egg sack on the right. Well, that's what I think she said anyway. I'm still confused. 

Feeling slightly happier about 3 though now  thought it wasn't enough....now I'm fretting about the size! Is 11mm to small for day 9?! 

So I'm guessing the scan Monday which will be day 11 should give some indication about when to have a trigger shot? Am just hoping I can have IUI on Thursday or next Saturday as Tuesday, Wednesday & Friday this week are absolutely mental at work and I think my boss may go over the edge if I say I need a half day..... That's worrying me big time. Gosh, why is it so hard balancing this stuff. If I didn't need and want to do it I wouldn't be! I can think of far nicer ways to spend my Saturday mornings than at the clinic.  

Right, time to go meet friends and enjoy the evening. Although DH is already looking tired.  

Too dales ladies, and thank you xxxxxxx


----------



## RainbowRainbow

Hi all just a quick hello! 

I am reading and enjoying hearing about your journies - I'm on a month off now as clinic closed- it's going to kill me! Much as the roller coaster of 2ww and bfn is hard doing nothing is pretty crap! 

Any symptoms yet mrs s? 

Welcome to the newbies! 

Urbanista- my clinic like above 12 on day 10 so that's about right ( about 2 mm a day) and 3 is fab! My clinic prefer 1 or 2 on my first cycle I had to persuade them to go ahead as I had a 17, 18 and a 14. Because the 14 prob wouldn't mature in time they went ahead. Last cycle I only had 1! (1 is what most people ov naturally so it can't be all that bad!) 
The meds are meant to take away ovary dominance ( or so my dr told me) but it didn't for me.  

Best of luck one and all...I'll join you all again at the end if October ( a life time!!) x


----------



## tam685

hi, im new on this board, been on climid... bfn   ... going for a review appointment on wednesday so im hoping to get him to do us IUI, as were private anyway... dh has low motility but high sperm count.... i have regular 13/14 day ovulation and 26 day ish cycles.... so im hoping to start cycle right away and get one for the 5th october ?? xx


----------



## Urbanista

Hello tam685 - sorry to hear the clomid cycle alone hasn't worked. I'm a newbie to all of this so have no words of wisdom apart from saying hello!  

Thanks rainbowrainbow - feeling happier about the follies. Shall see what tomorrow brings. 

I am burning up today, and was all night - feeling boiling hot, sweaty and sick. Very unpleasant. Also had nightmares which kept waking me up every few hours. Never have nightmares.   not sure what's wrong with me today. Still in my pjs.   will drag myself for a shower in a bit........hoping that peps me up.

Xxxx


----------



## Babdee

Lol, Mrs S! No real symptoms this month so far! Very slightly light headed at times (just like every other failed month!), but I have a cold so could be due to that? Lots of nose blowing 😷 maybe that's a good sign then if you've not got sore boobs yet?! 😉 fingers crossed for you too  Hey, and thanks, I feel like a star pupil!! xx

Welcome tam685, and best of luck you get to start your cycle v soon  xx

Urbanista, yes, I always think of the 2ww as both the best and worst time if the cycle. So much promise, both with so much riding on it! One of these days though...!! Hopefully you'll be on your 2ww soon too! xx

Hi RainbowRainbow, sorry you have to take a month off. I know the feeling as our clinic moved premises back in June so I had to skip a cycle :-/ hope it goes quickly for you xx

9dpiui today... Ho hum...!!


----------



## tam685

thankyou everyone   still not started AF yet, my temp took a huge nose dive... this morning... so reckon may com tomorrow ?? i had a little spotting yesterday just once very very very small amount... so im now 15po with not a clue whats going on !! but ill see consultant on wednesday x


----------



## Urbanista

Hello

Had an entertaining scan today. Walked in and the dr said "so I see you have had a positive pregnancy test" I think my jaw hit the ground. I started laughing saying u knew the clinic was good, but that good they can get you pregnant with no treatment! Had to laugh.  

Had my scan after that fun. Left follie about 14mm and I have two in the right , ones 11mm. Seems the others aren't as big. 

The dr was  so lovely. Explained everything much better than Saturdays Dr. 

So I've had my bloods taken to check and then back Wednesday for my scan and if the follies are about 16mm will do the injection that night and iui next day. How exciting. She said before the weeks out my first cycle would be done. Hurrah! I do feel quite excited now.  

Was taught by a lovely nurse how to inject. Am dreading that bit. 

Spoke to the boss. She hates me. Thought I'd do the honesty bit and tell her the truth. Hmmmmm. Lead balloon.  

So I shall be on that 2ww shortly. 

If it's not successful do clinics normally let you have another of straight after in the next cycle?

Am going to pop along to the gym tonight to relax in the pool.


----------



## Babdee

tam685, sounds like AF is just around the corner, so hopefully you'll be ready to start very soon  xx

Urbanista, lol at your dr! Sounds like your follies are coming along nicely  and exciting you'll be on your 2ww soon! Sorry your boss is so mean. Not what you need when emotions are all over the place already. As for back to back treatment, I've just had 2 back to back, and if this one fails I'll start on the next straight away. Don't know if there's a limit on back to back medicated cycles though?? xx

Afm, 10dpdiui today. Writing this down so I can refer back next cycle in case this one fails! A little light headed at times (still), and slightly tender boobs. Nothing else. No nausea this month so far. No cramps, no twinges, no pains that I can recall... Feeling more relaxed this month, maybe cos of last week's bfp dream!!? Anyway, I should know by Saturday if it's worked... Xx


----------



## Urbanista

Gosh. Spoke to soon!

Literally had a call from the clinic about 15 mins after posting and was told I need to go back tomorrow as my hormones are showing a surge.   So had to call the boss.... Sure I'm going to have the "fertility treatment is interfering with your job" chat shortly.  I apologised a lot. But hey, I can't help timings! 


Thanks Babdee, shall ask tomorrow about the back to back treatments. 

This fertility journey is proving quite a funny ride so far...hoping it doesn't get to bumpy!


----------



## tam685

Your right babdee ..AF came when I woke... Cd 1 today and off to consultant tomorrow so hopefully get an iui in this month   Xx

Good luck to everyone that's waiting to test xx


----------



## Mrs Stardust

Morning girls, 

Tam685 - how annoying that AF showed up! but at least you can kick off the next cycle tomorrow! good luck!

urbanista - OMG....your boss sounds like a nightmare,how cold could they be?! hearing stories like that makes me think i should appreciate my boss more! lol, he's been really supportive with me having to go to the clinic three times a week and have time off which has made everything a bit easier.  Its awful that some managers can add to the stress and frustatation when their employee is going through fertility treatment! hopefully they will never have to go through the same themselves! stuff 'em! 

babdee - countdown has begun! got my fingers, toes and hair crossed for you!

AFM - arrrrghhhhh....I have zero symptoms...nada...zilch! i feel more normal now than i did the day before my IUI !lol  not really feeling it at the mo, feel quite rubbish  and blurrrrrghhh about it all right now.  I was over on the 2WW page yesterday....they seem to have had a few BFPs over there! hopefully we will have some too soon!

x


----------



## Babdee

Urbanista, how did it go today? Sorry the timing wasn't great, but great you got your surge! Are you now officially on your 2ww?! X

tam685, good look for your appt tomorrow, and fingers crossed you get to start your iui this cycle  X

Thanks Mrs S  you're not far behind me! Everything crossed for you too! I've just been over to the 2ww board; hoping some of their success might rub off!! Seriously, don't worry about having no symptoms. I don't remember having any symptoms with my BFP. Besides, my last 3 failed cycles I had loads of 'symptoms'!! It's so hard, I know, but try to relax   Remind me, what DPIUI are you today? X


----------



## Urbanista

Evening......

How is everyone?  

Babdee, another scan and blood test....... Things are very slow it seems... Have a 14mm on left and 11mm on right plus two smaller ones. The dr struggled to find my left ovary so had to do a lot of poking and pushing. Yuck. So off for another scan and blood test in the morning.  

I reckon I'll be doing the shot Friday night and iui on Sunday.  


On a work / treatment type point..... Do feel like I've been scanned a lot....day 2, 9, 11, 12 and 13. Is that normal that level of monitoring? I'm guessing if it's going to be like this each cycle I.e. A scan a day I'm going to have to really talk to work about this....I really don't want to have to take it as leave or unpaid! seems very unfair considering they are supposed to embrace flexible working.  

How do most people cope who don't work or live near their clinic?! 

Like today I was up working at 7am, on a train working at 12.30, scan 2pm and did calls and worked from the clinic from 2.45pm until 6pm and did another hour when home. So that's over 9 hours they had from me today....normally it's 12 or more. Gosh I need a new job and to sort out my work life balance!  .

I knew balancing this would be hard, but I'm already feeling utterly exhausted and this is cycle 1!!!!! 

Do people stop working? Ask for time off? Use leave? Just wondering how to get the balance of this all right. I don't want to be accused by my boss of not caring about my job, but by the same token this fertility treatment is really important to hubby and I. 

(Can you tell how much I'm worrying about work over this stuff?! Silly huh!)

Right, off to catch some z's. Have another fun filled day ahead tomorrow. 

Night xxxx


----------



## Mrs Stardust

Morning all,

Badbee - I'm 7dpiui today and still nothing. I knows it's still early days but usually I have twinges and sore boobs.  Anyway, are you planning to hold out until sat or test early at all?

Urbanista - I really feel for you. Scanning everyday must be really tough but I'm sure it will all be worth it!. I was being scanned every other day so three times a week which I found really full on but that was in the last two weeks of stimming so they could keep a close eye on things. I was booking the very last appt of the day which is at 4pm and leaving the office at 3pm so it didn't feel like I was out all day.  Could you perhaps get the earliest or latest appt with your clinic.? Hope your scan today goes well.

Another bfp on the 2ww page this morn! Gives me hope!

Where is everyone??!!
Good luck!
X


----------



## Urbanista

Hello

Just had my scan.....my left follie is shrinking and the others haven't grown at all  

Waiting to have my bloods done so will see what that says about things.

Have been told I will probably have to abandon this cycle  

Has anyone had this happen? Dr has just said its rare the follies shrink....

Thoughts?

Xxxx


----------



## tam685

so back from consultant who says try another three rounds of clomid then think about iui   good luck to you all xx


----------



## Babdee

Urbanista, so sorry to hear that. Hope it doesn't come to that. Have you had your blood results back yet? I thought the clinic had phoned to say you were having your lh surge?? Having never had scans to monitor things I don't know how these things work, other than what I've read on here...
As for time off from work for treatment, I'm not working now so thankfully that makes it a lot easier. My first time round I was working, but only had to go to the clinic for daily bloods at about 7.30 each morning. I was working flexi time, so as long as I got in work by 10 (and made up my hours), no one need know anything about it. My actual iui fell on a weekend, and it worked first time. I can't imagine how you ladies do it when needing scans etc, while holding down a full time job, esp with your hours urbanista. Xx

tam685, so sorry that's not the news you wanted to hear. Did they give a reason? Xx

Mrs S, really don't worry about having no symptoms. At this stage if you did have symptoms they'd be most likely caused by progesterone and not hcg anyway, as implantation is unlikely to have occurred yet. I think on average implantation is round days 9 or 10 past ov. Then it would take a little time for hcg levels to build, so I'd def say it's still too early  

Afm, no, I don't plan on testing until Friday or Sat at the earliest. Was really upset last month when I got bfn at 12dp, so will stay in my bubble for longer this time!! I'm 12dpiui today. Still have sore boobs, and started feeling a little queasy last night, after lunch today, and currently... Still lightheaded at times as well, but our boiler is working properly so to get any hot water the heating needs to be on, and I'm too hot, so could explain wooziness!!

And yes Mrs S, where is everyone??! Xxx


----------



## Babdee

*isn't


----------



## tsnewbie

Hi everyone,
I hadn't posted for a little while as I'm not doing iui this time round, so wasn't sure if I should change boards?
I did home insemination on Tuesday, got my positive opk today and doing it again tomorrow. I'm tracking my temps, so hopefully this rise!
I hope everyone else is doing ok!
xxx


----------



## Urbanista

Evening

Hi Babdee, clinic called. Asked to go in Friday for appointment with consultant. I'm not sure what has happened. The bloods done on Monday showed changes heading towards my surge. Tuesday still all looking good....today - who knows!   my lining is bang on. But the follies seem to now not be playing. I have four follies. Two each side, and the dominant left is shrinking as is the smaller on the right. Maybe the scan yesterday wasn't right. 

The nurse doing the bloods said sometimes the Drs scan differently. 

Was a bit snappy at her when she said "congrats" on the positive pregnancy test. Seems to be some one has written that in my notes! I asked this is changed.......

So, am about to crawl in to bed with a good book and try to forget about things for a bit. I can't control this situation so need to relax! 

Tam685 - what were you hoping for? 

Hello MrsS - wish I could get the first appointments....or last....but they are all booked up! Seem to get the lunch slots....great when you don't live or work in London!   it's certainly going to be tough. Least I have to be in London some days for meetings....saving grace! 

Xxx


----------



## daisydot

Urbanista sorry that it wasn't great news at your scan hopefully you'll have better news Friday. 

Babdee wow you've got some willpower! Keeping my fingers crossed for you. 

Afm af arrived today wasn't expecting it until after the weekend so that was a suprise,baseline scan in the morning. What day of your cycle did you have scans on girls and what day was your iui? I took a long time to stimulate with my ivf cycle but I needed 12 follicles then so hoping it will be a bit quicker this time. 

Sorry for lack of personals on my phone xx


----------



## Mrs Stardust

Morning,

Urbanista - ohhhhhhhh how frustrating. Hopefully it's just a case of the scan being wrong.  Did they explain why follies would shrink ? I'll google and see if anyone else has been through something similar. Could they perhaps just increase your meds rather than canceling?. I know how frustrating that is and they do say the first one or two cycles are trial and error but that's not comforting! Lol.  Hopefully the consultant can shed some light on Friday  

Daisy dot - I was Stimming for over three weeks, iui was day 24 I think and I had 8scans, however I have the slowest growing follies so I'm prob not the average. Good luck

Babdee-   

Afm - one week down, one to go. 

X


----------



## tam685

i was hoping for an IUI as dh has low motility ...but the consultant said because he has high sperm count...it should counteract it and there should be no reason why we cant get pregnant.... he said that i could pay for an IUI but would like me to carry on with the higher dose of clomid for another 3 times.... then move onto IUI.... i think hes trying to save me money lol xx


----------



## Babdee

Stay with us tsnewbie! You wouldn't be the only one doing home insemination  welcome to the 2ww!! Hope it goes quickly for you  xx  

Urbanista, I hope your appointment goes better tomo. That sounds very weird though with them shrinking, esp if your blood work was showing signs of a surge. Hope you managed to relax a little last night. It's such a difficult journey; nothing seems easy :-/ xx  

Thanks daisydot  were you having treatment this cycle, or were you waiting for AF to arrive? Hope your scan went well today xx

Thank you Mrs S, how are you feeling?? Any symptoms? I've felt slightly queasy again at times, boobs a little sore (not much), and a bit lightheaded at times. Gonna be so gutted if it's another bfn!! Oh well, if it's meant to be...! Xx

tam685, let's hope the consultant is right then, and that you won't need to move on to iui. Fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## Urbanista

Hello everyone....

Just had my appointment. Thankfully the follies seem to be behaving and growing. I am just obviously as slow grower! The right is about 16mm and left 12mm from the scan. Still have all four follies. All are bigger. Phew!

So, back for another scan tomorrow. 

Thanks everyone for the lovely messages  

Will let you know how it goes tomorrow.......keep those fingers and toes crossed!

Xxxx


----------



## kincowie

Hi all

Need to be brief as I am at work so have only been able to quickly read through.

Urbanista - sounds like you're having an interesting time of it! Glad your follies are now behaving and hope all goes well for your next scan.

Afm - the 2ww is nearly over but I am still pretty much symptom free. Some days I'm convinced Monday will be a BFP and others I'm convinced it won't be. Work has been busy this week so it has at least helped the time go by.

Hope you are all well and wishing you lots of luck as usual xx


----------



## Babdee

That's great news Urbanista 😀 fingers and toes crossed for tomorrow for you!  

I know what you mean kincowie! I have very mixed feelings also! A couple of days ago I was feeling quite positive, but the closer it gets the more I'm doubting! My DH thinks I should wait until Monday to test, but I know AF is due tomorrow... Glad your work has helped to pass the time! Hope you don't go too crazy over the next few days  

Hugs to all xxx


----------



## Mrs Stardust

Awesome news urbanista!

Kincowie- good luck for monday!!

Babdee - good luck tomorrow!! How you feeling?      

Afm - well I'm still completely symptom free!!

X


----------



## Me Myself and I

Hi all,
Sorry I haven't been on here for a while mainly been lurking!
I am now nearly at the end of my first week of the 2ww. 
I seem to manage to remain so positive, and then the positivity plummets....
Here's     that all of us 2ww-ers are blessed with lots of


----------



## Mrs Stardust

Babdee - thinking of you x


----------



## Urbanista

Afternoon all. 

How's everyone? Am so pleased it's the weekend. Am shattered!

Babdee how's you?

Had my scan this morning....all good....iui tomorrow! One follie on right is 18mm the left 16mm. Lining absolutely bang on. 

Dr said I could ovulate naturally over night and have iui Monday, but scan tomorrow , or.... Trigger this pm and iui tomorrow. I went with trigger and IUI. 

Exciting! After being so worried about having to  stop a few days ago it's a massive turn around. So happy. But really didn't think it would be this emotionally draining. 

Dr has said think positive. Relax. And it may not work first cycle, but he wants me positive!

Thanks for all the support so far ladies  you lot are awesome xxxxxxx

I intend getting my nails done this afternoon and having a cheeky glass of vino later to celebrate! Hope you all have good Saturdays.

Xxxxxxxx


----------



## Babdee

That's great urbanista!! It certainly is a turnaround from a few days ago! Enjoy your pampering day, and good luck for your iui tomorrow 😀 

Hey MMI, great to hear from you! Try to stay positive   

Hi Mrs S, and thank you 😊 

It's such a huge comfort having all you ladies on here to share ups and downs with.
Unfortunately it's currently a down for me. I caved last night and tested bfn. Then AF arrived this morning in full flow. We've booked in to try again (our 5th go), and also will have a phone consultation with the Dr during the week for any advice. It's tough, but what can you do, other than accept and move on? We are blessed with a beautiful child already, and I know there are many who don't have that. I'm having a bit of a selfish day though where I'm feeling life isn't fair. But tomorrow's a new day, so I will move on.

Big hugs to everyone at all stages xxx
Mrs S, keeping everything crossed for you, and kincowie, and MMI, and bearbear on hols! xxx
And urbanista for tomo and the next 2 weeks xxx
tsnewbie, daisydot, RainbowRainbow and anyone I've missed, at whatever stage good luck
  xxx


----------



## daisydot

So sorry babdee, don't feel selfish it's a horrible feeling when your trying but not getting anywhere. Have a bit of pampering today and be kind to yourself xx

Urbanista that's great news! Hope the procedure goes smoothly enjoy your wine, hopefully it'll be your last for a while. 

All was fine at my baseline scan Thursday and I'm on suprecur and 75 gonal f everyday with another scan booked on thurs. Just hope my follicles grow better with the gonal f than they did with menopur for my ivf cycles. What dosage of stimms have you all been on?

Me myself and I, good luck for the next week we are all keeping our fingers crossed for you 

Mrs stardust when do you test? Symptom spotting can drive you mad

Good luck to everyone else I'm having a lazy weekend feeling a bit emotional think its a combination of the drugs and the worry of will the follies grow!? Xx


----------



## Urbanista

Hey Babdee   am sorry it's not worked this time round. Hope you are having a lovely evening with DH and take next weeks chat with the consultant as another chapter. 

I am one of these believers in fate. And do think whatever life throws at us it's for a reason. It's what keeps me grounded and sane some days. But I also am very thankful for what I have.  

You have been super amazing with me with your advice, and I truly appreciate that! Xxxx

Daisydot, I've been on 50mg clomid and then some trigger shot today .... Oval-something(!). It's my first cycle, I'm guessing as my follies have been so slow they may well up the dose if it's not successful, or try something else.....

My trigger this afternoon was fun......
Had to get my mum round to do the shot. I was shaking with fear holding the pen myself and nearly fainted, so thankfully mum lives in the next village.   bless!

Right, shall go find that vino and have a quiet evening. 
Xxxxxxx


----------



## Me Myself and I

Urbanista said:


> My trigger this afternoon was fun......
> Had to get my mum round to do the shot. I was shaking with fear holding the pen myself and nearly fainted, so thankfully mum lives in the next village.  bless!


This would be me too!!! 

Good luck for tomorrow.

Thanks for the kind words Babdee and Daisydot.


----------



## daisydot

On my first ivf I was shaking with nerves with the trigger I was actually crying! The second time I made sure dh was around  to do it


----------



## Mrs Stardust

Oh babdee   I'm so sorry to hear that, big hug.  I admire your calmness and strength, I hope I can be so together on wednesday when I test.  Do you know if there's a limit on the number of iui's you can have before you have to try something else? I've been looking into this and it looks like people go up to six but don't know if that's what someone is officially allowed to have or whether people choose to try something else after that.  Anyway hope you enjoyed your day and that DH spoiled you rotten!

Wow urbanista - oooh good luck for tomorrow! Hope you have a lovely day and that iui is a success !

MMI - one week to go! 

Kinkowie - good luck for Monday!  I too am Symptom free which I find hugely frustrating! I just want to feel the faintest twinge just so I know something is happening! At the mo I'm starting to think I didn't inject the trigger correctly so I've not actually ovulated! Lol going crazy I think

Daisydot - first cycle I was on Puregon and then the second cycle I started with gonal f but then changed to menupor half way through due to no response so god knows what I'll be on next time ( which I've assume there will be!)

Enjoy the rest of the weekend guys
X


----------



## kincowie

Babdee - sorry to hear about your BFN. Hope you're ok and looking after yourself. 

Urbanista - I was dreading doing my trigger shot, luckily my partner is a doctor and she was a big help! Glad it went ok and all the very best for tomorrow 

MrsS - it is the strangest thing not knowing what is going on with your own body! After the treatment my imagination was was in overdrive wondering what was happening. I hope it has worked for you and it's good news on your OTD

Afm - it's not good news....looks like it's a BFN as AF is well and truly here :-( It was our first treatment so at least it's not the end of the road. We knew we would be very fortunate to be successful first time and tried not to get our hopes up too much but it is still disappointing. So it's back to the consultant we go, I suspect he may want to talk about the cyst they found on the scan.

Thankyou all for your kind words over the last couple of weeks. Sending lots of positive thoughts out to you and look forward to seeing some good news from you soon xxx


----------



## Moonface kitty

Sending loads of    your way Babdee, I sincerely was looking to hearing some good news from you. Wishing you success in  the future  (It will happen,  )

Urbanista, Kinkowie and everyone else

Wishing you all  loads of luck, not long to go now!!  

x


----------



## Mrs Stardust

arrrrghhhhh...came into work today to finish some bits off in peace and quiet but popped into Boots on the way, bought a test (having promised my husband only this morning that we would not test until Wednesday at the earliest) and took the test in the office loo! classy! obviously....one lonely single line!!  don't know why I do it to myself! have left the test on my desk hoping i'll see a faint line in a few mins but its obviously too early! (well I hope it is anyway)  right..i got to get back to work!

have a lovely Sunday all

x


----------



## Urbanista

Oh MrsS!   bless you! There is still a few days of waiting....so you never know  

Had my IUI at lunchtime today. 57m swimmers apparently! Got some drugs to take for the next 16 days and been told to wait until then to test. Gosh. It's the 2ww!  

There was a lady in before me who was having her eggs collected and she got rushed to hospital as she was bleeding a lot apparently. That somewhat scared me. She's apparently ok though. Dr was very apologetic for running late. Certainly understandable why! 

I do find myself making up stories about people whilst in the clinic waiting room. Wondering about their lives and making up little assumptions/stories. Does make me chuckle sometimes. Especially the nervous looking men on their own   Anyone else do this?! 

Right. Cuppa time and chilling on the cards for the rest of today. 

Hope everyone's having a nice Sunday xxxxxx


----------



## RainbowRainbow

Hi all, sorry not been round much - as having a (forced!) break for once it isn't all I think about night and day!

Mrs S - tsk tsk for testing early although I am NOT one to be telling anyone off, I have tested from 9dpiui on both cycles! Let's hope that you get your BFP on your OTD! Got everything crossed for you!

Welcome to the 2ww urbanista

Hi to everyone else and sorry for your BFN B

AFM - nothing to report really, had my surge day 9 which is pretty terrifying - if I was having IUI I would have missed it - goodness only knows how badly these drugs mess with our bodies.

In with consultant on Thursday to decide what to do next cycle - whether to repeat the same protocol or change up and also to discuss what happens after this one. After the next one we have enough money for 3 more IUIS or a great chunk towards 1 try of IVF - decisions decisions. Hopefully it will be third time lucky and we wont have to make too big a decision!

Thinking of you all x


----------



## Sarahbear1

Hello Ladies...

Just shouting out for some support whilst going through my first SIUI treatment. I'm on day 3, just been for my Bloods today and collected all my Meds.. feeling a bit like a junkie   So start both injections tonight then wait to see when my next scan will be. 
We have been told Unexplained Fertility trying for 2half years, so nice to have some help now!!!! I now feel like I can relax and trying to stay focused and Remain Positive throughout. I've never been pregnant. I will be 36 in October Eeeeekk..
Good luck to everyone going IUI or whatever help your getting x x


----------



## Urbanista

Hi ladies,

I did post in 2ww but most ladies seem to be ivf'ers.........

Last night after iui when home I used a hot water bottle on my tummy a I had some bad cramps. This morning woke up in a panic as the Dr had said avoid hot baths, hot tubs etc. has using the hot water bottle killed my chances?! 

Am so worried. Haven't thought of much else all day  

Hi sarahbear1 - welcome on board 

Xxxx


----------



## daisydot

Urbanista try not to worry I think it's more that heat can damage the embryo as you only had iui yesterday it should be fine just don't use it again. X

Welcome sarah, your not far behind me I'm on day 5 of injections and have my next scan Thursday. Good luck!

Hope everyone else is doing ok xx


----------



## Urbanista

Thanks Daisydot. The hot water bottle has been banished! 

I won't be going near it again any time soon!  

Xxxxx


----------



## Mrs Stardust

Af pains in full force


----------



## Babdee

Hi ladies, sorry I've not been on in a couple of days. Have had a nice weekend, seen a few friends. Occasionally a few tears, cuddles from DH. I want to say thank you everyone for all your lovely kind words. Without all you wonderful ladies to share this journey with, I think my head would have exploded by now! Xxxx

Urbanista, great news on your iui yesterday 😊 I also believe what is meant to be will be, but I think I needed to be reminded of that, so thank you 😊 it's so easy to get wrapped up in a moment, and forget the bigger picture! Xxx
Try not to worry about the hot water bottle. I think the reason for avoiding baths, swimming etc is to prevent infection, since the iui procedure pushes through the cervix. I'm sure that's what I was told? So hot water bottle wouldn't affect that...? But interesting to hear about excess heat being a potential problem daisydot. I will remember that in future also 

Mrs S, I'm so sorry    Is it def AF, or just cramps atm? With my ds I had AF like cramps, without a bleed, which then stopped... I hope you're ok xxx as for number of goes, my clinic originally said 5 or 6 goes at iui then review. But as we're private, I'm presuming we can continue as long as we can afford...?

kincowie, I'm so sorry to hear of your bfn also   It doesn't matter whether it's your first or 6th go, it still hurts the same. I hope your consultant appt goes well. Big hugs   Xxx

RainbowRainbow, sounds like it's a good thing you had to miss this cycle then if you'd have missed your surge! Good luck for your appt on Thu. It always feels such a gamble which treatment route to take when you have limited funds, doesn't it? We're the same at the mo... Do we keep going with iui, or put that money towards 1 ivf, plus a bit more saving... Xxx

Thank you 😊 Good luck for your next scan daisydot. Hope your follies are behaving xxx

Moonface kitty, thank you, hope you're well xxx

Welcome to the group Sarahbear1, and best wishes for your first go 😊 I'm also on day 3 of this cycle, so snap! Xxx


----------



## Moonface kitty

Did anyone watch House of surrogate on BBC4, last night (absolutely random I know), my goodness I have to admit I wish I had the money to be jetting of to India in order to achieve my dream of being a mum. I got all emotional at the end and couldn't stop  balling my eyes out. Wish I was rich...   Might worth catching up on iplayer if you have 1/30 hr to spare. x


----------



## Mrs Stardust

Morning girls,

So bfn for me...I think anyway.....took a test for the last three days which were all negative but haven't taken one this morning as noticed some bleeding yesterday afternoon so assumed game over. So DH and I went and commiserated over dinner and wine ......except there's been no more bleeding over night......confused.com.

So I shall be on knicker watch all day and will test again tonight just to be sure!

How's the 2ww going urbanista?
X


----------



## fingersx2013

Just starting my iui journey!
Been down regulating with my nasal spray of trust over a week!
Had my scan yesterday and got my menopur injections away with me to start on Monday!
All very exciting but scary too!

Always thought I would be healthy and fertile, were using donor sperm and so far all my tests had been perfect! So was gutted yesterday to find out my amh is only 4! 2 blood tests a month apart show 4 & 4.9!  that burst my bubble discovering that!


----------



## MiaMillie

Hi everyone I'm new here and are ready to begin iui on my next cycle

I have had an ultra sound, laparoscopy, tubal dye test and Amh results and everything is completely normal 

Dh sperm is also all okay.

So we have 6 rounds of iui to begin with. 

Professor has told me to wait for my next period and then on day 1 to phone to the clinic and it all starts from there, we are doing a natural cycle first because physical there isn't anything wrong! 

I was a bit sceptical about this, anyone done a natural cycle of iui and had it work? 

Completely new to this so no idea what to expect really. Any advice for a newbie girls? 

Thanks and lovely to hear about some of your journeys so far, also nice to read some lovely success stories.
Mia


----------



## Babdee

I'm so sorry Mrs S   I know today is your OTD isn't it? What day past iui are you? If your slight bleed yesterday could have been a late implantation, then that would explain your BFNs. If no more bleeding, maybe test again tomo or Friday. Good luck xxx try not to get your hopes up too much, but you never know xxxx

No I didn't see that Moonface kitty. Don't think I'd cope with too much emotion like that now though! Ive been sticking with The Walking Dead instead! Definite escapism! Lol! Xx

Welcome fingersx2013 and MiaMillie 😊 it's definitely an exciting time for you both 

Sorry your AMH is only 4 fingersx. What has your dr said about it? Have they said it could make things difficult at all? I'm also curious as my AMH came back as 7.3 at the beginning of the year. No one explained to me what that meant... They said all my test results came back ok, but I thought I detected something in the nurse's voice when she have my AMH value xx

MiaMillie, all my iuis have been natural, unmedicated ones. I had success first time with it (I have a 3 yr old now), but currently starting 5th attempt for baby 2. Not going so well this time! If you ovulate regularly, then theoretically there should be no need for meds. You just need to make sure your iui is timed properly. I'm going for daily bloods to detect lh surge as I don't trust the ov kits. So yes, it can work! Good luck xx

Urbanista, how are you doing? Xx


----------



## Urbanista

Hello all. 

How's everyone?  Been a busy few days at work for me....feeling absolutely shattered though. Can't stop yawning!

I've got awful, awful pains in my ovary area all the time really for past 24hrs. Has me crippled over at some points. Haven't touched the hot water bottle or painkillers mind so relying on chocolate to get me through.  

Also my skin and eyes are so dry at the moment. My eyes are really hurting with my contacts in which makes no sense as they never hurt! Am blaming all the drugs. 

MrsS your "knicker watch" comment made me giggle. Know I shouldn't, but I'm already doing that, and I ask myself in that rational moment afterwards, what am I doing.   I'm really trying to stick to the what will be will be scenario. 

Babdee - hello! Still with you! 

Welcome fingersx2013 and MiaMillie as well - I'm still a newbie and these ladies are fab with their advice and support  

Am going to go for a swim tonight. First swim since Sunday and so looking forward to it. No jacuzzi after tho! Boo.  

Have a good afternoon all
Xxx


----------



## fingersx2013

Hey babdee

The nurse that have me the results seemed pretty un concerned!

She explained that it was an indication of reduced ovarian reserve but that everything else was normal and there was no reason I wouldn't respond to the drugs! Said I'm on a high dose of menopur but that if I'm not responding that it can be increased further. Also said if iui doesn't work and I need to go for ivf it would be the long protocol with the highest level of drugs.....

Been reading stories of people with amh of 1 and below having successful treatment so think I need to just stay positive! All I need is one egg to make a baby! Lol xx


----------



## cjlm

Hi Ladies

I'm back again for my 3rd and last cycle of iui, only tend to log on when I'm on treatment!!!!. 
I'm sorry to all those with bad outcomes and fingers crossed for everyone on their 2 week wait.
Well I had my iui yesterday, I had 2 mature follies on the left and another one on the right, so 3 in total. This is my 3rd cycle and all of them I have had 3.
Has anyone else had this many? I wish I had less as maybe It would work better with less.
xxx


----------



## Mrs Stardust

Hiya guys,

How is everyone? Welcome to the newbies, wishing you all the luck in the world on your journeys.

Urbanista - hope 2ww is going well? Fingers crossed for you! We need some good news on this thread!

AFM - had an appt with my consultant today.  He wants to remove the polyps they found which means no iui this cycle :-(. I couldn't be more distraught. Cant believe that six months into going up this route I couldn't be any more further from having a baby, in fact we've just gone backwards! I mean I now have things wrong that weren't wrong  in the first place!   I was so stunned when he said I couldn't have treatment this month, I'd not thought that far ahead and as my cycles are long it will probably be late nov before I can start Stimming again :-( so probably another year gone and no baby. Plus the op is another £ 2.5k that we hadn't budgeted for and I'm a bit scared of going under a general anaesthetic, never done that before.  Plus now I'm stressed that as we've not told our families we are having treatment I feel really bad having an op without my mum knowing....arrrrggghhhh...it's just too much.  Need a holiday I think!

X


----------



## Trin Trin

Hi ladies

I haven't posted in a LONG time but my signature will explain my journey.

Mrs Stardust - just wanted to comment about your polyp and the cost the clinic charges. Have you explored having it done on the NHS? I had a polyp and couldn't believe the cost of removing in addition to the treatment costs. I approached my GP and they were really good. Within 2-3 months I got mine removed on the NHS. I too was really nervous about general anaesthetic as it was my first time but it was fine. I was amazed how I fell asleep within seconds then the next thing I knew I was back on the ward!

Good luck everyone during this roller coaster of a journey!!!!


----------



## Mrs Stardust

Thanks trin trin. I was literally just talking to DH about it, the only frustrating thing with going via the NHS would be having to wait another few months. I hope it doesn't cost anymore that what the consultant quoted today! Lol re falling asleep !

X


----------



## Urbanista

Hello all,

Hope everyone's ready for the weekend  

MrsS, sorry to hear about the polyp. Having a general isn't as scary as your brain wants you to think it is. Of course there are risks....but with good consultants and as long as you are fit and healthy then it should all be fine. I've had four GAs now, longest op was 12 hours....I was on my feet four hours after I came out. Now if I can do that, anyone can!  

I'm feeling so tired still. Not like me at all. 

I'm still having the most awful pains in the ovary area. Surely this isn't normal? If it's still bad on Monday I'm going to contact the clinic. It feels like someone's punched me really hard. It's pretty unpleasant. Mum said my insides could be bruised after IUI....I'm not sure why they'd be bruised. But it was pretty painful for me the procedure. Going to have a quiet weekend. 

The 2ww really isn't getting to me. I don't feel anything at the moment. I'm guessing because of these pains it's not worked and after the hot water bottle incident I've kind of resigned myself that first go won't be lucky. I'm not being defeatist, just feeling very realistic about it all.  

Guess that's why I'm not overly bothered now. I'm pretty sure it will be a negative. 

Ah well...... Sorry if I sound a bit down. These pains are getting to me and given I had pains after taking the clomid as well I'm wondering what's happening to me inside.  

So, with that, I'm going to go for a swim...... Toodles xxxx


----------



## Myrtles

Hi ladies, I'm 7 dpIUI. It's my first cycle. Assisted with Merional, triggered ovulation and now progestrogen pessaries. I'm pretty bloated with twinges, particularly on my left side. I do get ovulation pain but this is quite intense even keeping me awake at night.

1 more week to go to find out if this has worked. I'm sceptical given the stats but your posts are keeping me positive. Wishing you all lots of luck. You are all amazing!


----------



## Babdee

fingersx2013, thanks for the info  sounds like nothing to worry about then. I had a chat with one of the senior nurses at my clinic about how many failed cycles we've had, so I decided to mention AMH, and she said pretty much what you were told. It doesn't affect our iui, but if we moved on to ivf, it's just an indication to them that I would need to be on a high dose of the drugs. Doesn't mean treatment can't work! Was def reassuring! 😊

Hey Urbanista, sorry you have bad pains. Yes I'd mention it to the clinic; they may be able to help, or at least reassure. I've never had that, but who knows how the drugs may affect... I actually think you sound strong and almost positive. I think it's so easy to build up every twinge and 'sign' to mean something, making yourself extra anxious, causing the 2ww to feel like 2 months! You have a good attitude 😊 I hope I can feel more like that this time!

Mrs S, so sorry to hear about your polyps. I understand the frustration and disappointment of having to skip a cycle. It just isn't fair. And the cost Wow! I agree with Trin Trin; approach your GP and see about nhs treatment. I know it could take a while to get it and delay things further, but there's always a chance it could be done sooner than expected... Depends on your GP/hospital I know, but there may even be a cancellation you could get. There's certainly no harm in speaking to your GP to get things started. You could always cancel your nhs appt if you decided to go private. Plus the money saved by going nhs I'm sure would really help towards more cycles if (hopefully not) needed.

Hi Trin Trin, I can see you've had a long journey. Have you now decided to go down the ivf route? We never had any sibling sperm available as our previous clinic didn't offer and we didn't think to ask! We're using a different donor this time, who matched basic characteristics well, but have just been told his samples have almost run out. We've only got one or two more goes left with his :-/ fingers crossed for this time!

Hi cjlm, and good luck for your last go. Really hope it works for you 😊 I'm unmedicated, but I have read that my clinic won't go ahead with iui if more than 2 follies. Everything seems to vary between clinics, doesn't it?

Welcome Myrtles and good luck! Only one week to go! Hope you can stay sane! It's definitely hard, but exciting too 😊

Afm, I start daily bloods again on Wednesday (my day 12), which means back to 5.30am get ups! Not looking forward to that! Hehe!!

Take care all and have a lovely weekend xxxx


----------



## Mrs Stardust

Thanks babdee,

The consultant thought I should try bupa and see if they would cover the cost of the op which I thought was a longshot given they dont cover fertility treatment and it turned ou they will do! Finally some good news! So at least I can stop worrying about that! 

I've just seen the new Johnson baby advert.....ohhhhhhhh my god...so sweet...crying my eyes out lol!

Sorry for lack of personal messages guys, on my phone.will pop by later
X


----------



## Babdee

That's great news Mrs S!! 😀 hopefully get it sorted really quickly then 😊 xxx


----------



## Trin Trin

Morning lovely ladies !!

That's great new Mrs Stardust....one less thing for you to worry about being covered by Bupa!! 

Hi Babdee I've just seen your journey and seen how fortunate you were having success first time before. Sorry to see its taking a bit more time trying for a sibling. It took me a while first time to conceive (7th) go which was a natural cycle and second time around my 5th was a success albeit I sadly miscarried:-( This could be the one for you too so hang in there and remain positive!! 

I will hopefully be starting IVF next month, we have our consultation on Wednesday. Taking me a while as I started a new job and didn't think it be sensible starting a cycle at the same time. My daughter is now 9 and I'm nearly 39 so it's now or never!! Re donor we looked at the pros and cons of having different donors but ultimately me and my husband are the parents and my sister has two kids with the same man and my nieces are completely different in appearance and character!!

Anyway good luck everyone have a fab weekend x


----------



## RainbowRainbow

Just a flying visit

Hope everyone is doing ok - Mrs S - so sorry hun :-( thoughts are with you
Urbanista  - are you on a medicated cycle? My ovaries hurt, between dull ache and pinching o type pain the WHOLE cycle.
If not medicated - no ideas sorry x


----------



## juju81

Hi girls,

I still pop in here regularly to see how you're all doing  

I just wondered if anyone had heard from Bearbear?


----------



## bearbear

Hello Everyone,

Thanks for asking after me *juju,* I've just got back after a lovely week away in Cyprus! I had a wonderful holiday and totally chilled out, the weather was beautiful and sunny and my best friends wedding went really well. Unfortunately the day before i left my AF arrived so another BFN for me this month  i'm now thinking of maybe changing my donor but still undecided, one thing i know for sure is i'm not giving up!!  

Welcome to all the newbies, wishing you all the best of luck on this journey!!

Sorry for no personal messages, its been busy on here while i've been gone!

How are you all doing? xx


----------



## daisydot

Hello everyone, sorry I went awol been so tired the last week from the suprecur. Had my 2nd scan today one follicle at 20, one at 14 and a few smaller ones. Trigger tonight and iui Wednesday hoping the 14 will have a boost today/tomorrow. Do these folly sizes sound ok?

Bearbear sorry you had a bfn, hope you had a lovely holiday hopefully your nice and relaxed now which may help. 

Mrs s sorry about your cyst but glad bupa will cover it. 

Sorry it's a short one can hardly keep my eyes open, good luck to everyone else at different stages xxx


----------



## juju81

Sorry about your BfN bear bear


----------



## Me Myself and I

My numerous BFNs this month have finally resulted in my AF arriving.  

For some reason not as devastated a last month.... 

Sorry for your bearbear!


----------



## tsnewbie

Ah I'm sorry to hear that MMI and bear bear.....sending you lots of hugs!
xxx


----------



## Urbanista

Evening all...

Seems some hugs are needed for peeps    Really hope those with the BFNs can keep strong and look to the next steps. Easier said than done I'm sure! 

My pains have been subsiding but I'm 99% sure my AF is going to be here any day. I've had my skin turn in to angry hormone spotty central. Back pains and a dodgy tum the past 24 hours. I'm supposed to be testing next Tuesday, so another week away, but I think things will show up before then.   joy!

I'm so over using these ruddy pessaries as well now   I'm so bloated and I hate using them. Gosh we have to put up with some pants stuff doing this treatment - here's hoping its worth it!  

Anyway, 'nuff moaning   off to catch some beauty sleep. 

Night everyone
Xxxxx


----------



## Mrs Stardust

Ola all,

urbanista- until that evil af shows up you are still in the game so fingers cross for you!!   

Bear bear and MMI - so sorry for your bfn's   so rubbish  

AFM - polyps removed....now just got to wait an eternity for af to rock up so I can get this show back on the road!  Funnily enough it was actually such a relaxing day being at the hospital yesterday, I feel so rejuvenated! Lol had a great view, lovely room, the nurses wait on you hand an foot, DH was popping in and out all day showering me with attention, a slap up three course lunch and that lovely drowsy feeling after general anesthetic! Am I weird or what?!  There was also a lady going round offering reflexology to people who had an op so I had 50 mins worth and I must say it really helped, if it didnt do anything physically it certainly helped mentally.  Apparently it can really help fertility issues, I have a friend that did it through her pregnancy and labour so think I'll do some research today and see if there's anyone local that offers it.  Have any of you guys ever used it ?

X


----------



## tsnewbie

Wow, mrs stardust, it sounds like you were in the lap of luxury! Good for you, you deserve it! 
I've never had reflexology but definitely think things like that work 

Urbanista, hang in there. Try and keep positive......fingers crossed your AF stays away.

I'm on 12 dpo. Not been very well the last couple of days and last night was having so many dreams. So, i woke up this morning and tested. BFN :-(
Now i feel like AF is definitely on the way, getting the occassional cramp. Just feeling a little fed up. If AF is going to come I'd rather it just came already, so I can take some paracetamol and have a glass of wine :-(


----------



## jellybean257

Hi ladies, haven't been on here in a while !! Hope u r all well. Was hoping to ask a wee question.....I had my Ovitrelle shot yesterday morning and had my IUI today. Would the Ovitrelle be causing breast tenderness already as my breats are really tender tonight !!


----------



## daisydot

Hi jellybean my ovitrelle injection was midnight on Monday and I had really sore breasts yesterday so yes it can. I had my iui today all went smoothly so the dreaded waiting game begins x


----------



## jellybean257

Thanks Daisydot.....was afraid it was all over before it began !! My IUI went really well today also, had two follies, one at 18 and one at 24 with 48 million swimmers so here's hoping !! Xx


----------



## Myrtles

Wow good luck Daisydot and jellybean! Fingers crossed for you. I'm now 11 dpIUI it's hell waiting xx


----------



## Babdee

It's been busy on here these past few days!
So sorry for your BFNs bearbear and MMI   
Urbanista, hope you're ok? Like Mrs S said, you're still in it if AF hasn't shown. Good luck!
Mrs S, now that was fast!! I thought you'd still have to wait a while for your op! That's fantastic! And I love the sound of all the pampering!! Glad you made the most of it! 😀
tsnewbie, 12dp might still be too early for an accurate result. Try to hang on  
daisydot and jellybean, glad to hear your iuis went well 😀 good luck!
Myrtles, you're on the final stretch! Try and keep busy! Good luck!

Afm, I'm CD13 today. Started daily bloods yesterday. I'm expecting iui will be done by the end of next week... Think I'm going to guess at Wednesday!! Let's see if I'm right!!

Hugs to everyone xxxx


----------



## bearbear

Hello Ladies,

*Urbanista - * Any sign of AF?  

*Mrs S - * Pleased all went well with the OP and you were looked after very well!! How long do you know have to wait til you can start trying again? xx 

*Tsnewbie - * Whats the latest news? keeping my fingers crossed for you xx    

*Jellybean & Daisydot - * Pleased to hear that all went well with your IUI's, now all you can do is try and relax and think positive!! Sending you some positive vibes xx          

*Babdee - * Hope all goes well this cycle and IUI takes place on Weds as you've predicted  Good luck to you xx    

AFM - I'm having a month off this cycle, mainly as i'm looking into finding a new donor and also to give my body a bit of a rest!! I just wish i could win the lotto so i could pay for treatment, its so unfair that it costs so much money!! Sometimes i just feel tired of it all but i have to keep going to fulfil my dreams of being a mum!

Babydust to us all xx


----------



## jellybean257

Hi ladies, how are we all feeling tonight ? Xx

.


----------



## daisydot

Hi ladies, how is everyone doing? I'm ok just have an aching bum from the gestone injections they are huge! Jellybean how are you feeling? I've been to work today trying to keep to my normal routine as much as possible. 

Bearbear the cost of treatment is huge..have you considered egg sharing to have free ivf? 

Mrs S glad you didn't have to wait long for your op. 

Tsnewbie, hope af doesn't turn up and you have a nice suprise on otd. 

Myrtles so hoping you get your bfp we really need some on here. 

Hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## jellybean257

Hi Daisydot, I was also at work today but have felt horrible all day !! I still have breast tenderness which is getting progressively worse as the day went on, feel almost like I'm taking the flu  

How are you feeling ? 

Xxx


----------



## Myrtles

Hello.....long drive up north and back today, not good. I reckon AF on the way.    Have those familiar aches!!      hope you're all well!!   xxxx


----------



## daisydot

Jellybeans my breasts are still very tender and heavy feeling couldn't wait to take my bra off when u got home lol. I'm feeling ok otherwise a little crampy but not as bad as yesterday. I'm really aching from the gestone makes lying down hard. X

Myrtles hopefully af won't show up its horrible that pregnancy and af symptoms are so similar x

Are you all avoiding alcahol during the 2ww? Really feel like a glass of wine but don't know if I should risk it. Also is it ok to have sex? Sorry if tmi! I didn't during my ivf cycle mainly as I was so bloated and uncomfortable x


----------



## tsnewbie

Evening lovely ladies 
Bearbear, enjoy your month off. Do all the things that you can't normally do. Good luck on finding another donor 
Daisydot and jellybean, hope those aches and pains go away!
Mrytles, i really hope af stays away.....fingers crossed!
AFM, no AF as yet but something is going on down there. Have the negative test in my head so not holding out any hope.


----------



## jellybean257

I just feel rotten girls  I'm aching all over !!

*Daisydot* I've been giving alcohol a miss from I started treatment, not willing to risk it  my fertility nurse recommended sex straight away, DH was delighted lol !!

*Myrtles* hope AF doesn't rear her ugly head !!

*tsnewbie* hope that whatever is going on is early pregnancy !!

*Bearbear* I've just started back to treatment after 6 months so I'm hoping the break will help. I'm sure our bodies get fed up with us hoking and poking all the time !! Enjoy ur time off and make the most of it


----------



## Myrtles

Jellybean Ive definitely stayed away from alcohol. It's been a few weeks now. As for sex, it's been a bit uncomfortable and I was advised to have sex for 2 days after IUI but I couldn't face it straight away. It felt too weird!....I hope you feel a bit better soon x


----------



## daisydot

I have been avoiding alcohol since before treatment, I don't know wether to have a small glass or just keep off it...we are using a donor so sex won't have any benefit in that respect and I'm worried incase it starts any bleeding. Thinking about it during my ivf 2ww I was advised to avoid orgasms, something to do with the uterus contracting. Looks like I'm going to be living like a nun for a little while   x


----------



## tsnewbie

No AF, but a huge temperature dip this morning, so only a matter of time :-( 
Sod it, I'm having a glass of wine tonight!


----------



## Mrs Stardust

Tsnewbie - just poured my first glass of vino! Got to be done sometimes!

Girls on 2WW -     pleeeeeeeeeease let there be sone bfp s!

Bear bear - I can't have iui this month as apparently the lining will be too thin after the op :-( although the consultant did tell me to try naturally so am a bit confused! Hope the hunt for a new donor goes well!

Babdee - yep it was very quick but guess that's the good thing about going private. At least it's done and I don't have to worry about it now. Good luck for iui !  I truly hope this will be the one

X


----------



## Myrtles

Oh no, TSnewbie   I'm sorry to hear that but hope you enjoy that big glass of wine tonight!!!xxx


----------



## jellybean257

*tsnewbie* enjoy ur glass of vino !! Next month is ur month !!!

How's everyone feeling today ? I'm 4dpo and still feeling like I've gone 7 rounds with Mike Tyson !! I'm hoping it's all a good sign lol x

Love and sticky baby dust to u all xxxx


----------



## Babdee

tsnewbie, so sorry 😔 enjoy your wine 
Thanks bearbear and Mrs S. Well I was wrong, surged today so got iui in the morning! Way earlier than normal for me! Unfortunately I've come down with a shivery, headachey, sores throat illness, and currently in bed :-/ hopefully it won't affect treatment tomo... Am staying off paracetamol as well which is tough!

I also avoid alcohol and other no-no's when on the 2ww. I always act pupo!

Hope everyone's ok. Sorry just a short post today as really don't feel great 😕 night night all xxxx


----------



## daisydot

Tsnewbie, really sorry xx

Babdee, I'm sure I read something before about it being good to have a cold because your body concentrates on fighting that and kind of forgets about your embryo making it more likely to implant. I don't know how true it is it how it transfers to iui though xx

I'm feeling exhausted breasts and nipples still really sore. Also really uncomfortable in my hip/bum area from the gestone injections. I decided not to have some wine not because I think it will harm my chances but more because I've stayed off it since before this treatment so 2 more weeks isn't going to hurt. I'm only an occasional drinker anyway. 

Hi to everyone else hope you all have a nice weekend x


----------



## jellybean257

Hope everyone is well !!

Hope u r feeling better *badbee* and treatment goes well today !!

Hi to everyone xxx


----------



## tsnewbie

Hi
Babdee, hope it went well yesterday! Best of luck and I hope you are feeling better. 
Jellybean, how are you feeling now?
So, the wicked witch has arrived this morning :-( Think I had gotten my hopes up a bit as I was due on Thursday/Friday. I'm pretty down, wondering whether this is just another one of those things I'm not meant to have. I never imagined I'd be doing this on my own and sometimes just think it would be nice to have someone to go through it with.
You girls all help though, thank you! 
Best of luck to everyone on their 2ww, hope to see some BFPs!


----------



## jellybean257

*tsnewbie* I'm so sorry the wicked witch arrived. U r an inspiration to me as I don't think I would b strong enough to do this all on my own !! If u ever need a chat just shout !!
I'm still feeling like crap, u would think I have a tap at my nose lol.. Don't think this will be my month either. Have some symtoms but think it could just be AF 

How are u *daisydot*? Hope u r well !!

How did ur treatment go *babdee*?

Hi to everyone else and I hope u r all staying sane on 2ww


----------



## Myrtles

owww tsnewbie - so disappointing I'm sorry. YOu are one tough cookie and I agree with Jellybean, unsure if I could do it alone. I hope you have a good network of friends and family around you for support.

Hope your cold gets better Jellybean...to deal with all this on top of a cold must be hard going!

Well i slept rough last night, got off about 4am for a few hours but I'm full of anxiety.  Felt exhausted this morn but just couldn't sleep in. I got up and tested -result was BFN.  I'm a day early as official day is tomorrow and AF is yet to show but I am now 16 dpiui and AF symptoms have been building.  Backache, tiredness etc... i've never wanted to wish my life away so quickly!  Especially as Im approaching 40 !!

Good luck to you other ladies and lots of


----------



## Dancer1482

Is is my second Diui I have pcos first one was a bfn I'm currently been scanned to day one at 13:5 and 3 at 9mm size follicles go back Tuesday do u think this will be better this time as last time I only had one folicile??


----------



## coucou2009

Hey Dancer,
I jsut saw your post. I had 6 iui`s (I was diagnosed with secondary infertility) and only one worked and that was chemical pregnancy. I live in Belgium where they are overly cautious about multiples so they always focused on one follicle. So  two follicles are better than one. From experience, I think IUI`s can sometimes be just a bridge to IVF. That is my opinion. It is pretty non invasive but all it does it make sure the sperm is high up in there and that you have a good follicle.

Good luck.


----------



## Urbanista

Hello

Sorry I've been so quiet. Had a very busy week last week, and not sure where it went!

Babdee how are you?  

MrsS pleased the op went well. The reflexology sounds lovely!  

Tsnewbie sorry to hear your AF arrived.  

I'm now 14 days since my IUI. I still feel like my AF will arrive any moment. Probably as soon as I stop these pessaries!  The Dr said to wait until day 16 but I'm kind of wanting to test now. Should I wait until Tuesday night or try now? Normally my AF would be here by now....so I'm not sure   thoughts?

Right. There is a log fire and a puddly cat wanting cuddles so won't be here long. 

Wishing everyone a lovely Sunday and baby dust all around xxxxx


----------



## tsnewbie

Thanks girls. I know things could be a lot worse, so I need to pick myself up and try again. One more go before christmas, and my 30th!, and then a little break I think.
I really hope it's your turn girls. We all deserve it and it would make me so happy to see a BFP from someone!!!
Thanks again xxx


----------



## daisydot

Urbanista I would probably have caved in before now so well done you, go and poas...I think it's a very good sign that your period hasn't arrived. 

Jellybean what symptoms are you having? Apart from an increasingly aching bum from the injections I'm urinating more frequently and my breasts are still sore also having regular cramps...all of these are side effects from the progesterone so I'm not properly symptom spotting yet. When are you planning on testing?

Myrtles really sorry xxx


----------



## jellybean257

*Daisydot*i have sore, sore breasts, slight twinges in my abdomen, still with the cold which I have been told can be your immune system making way for pregnancy ! Headaches. I only started my progesterone last night so I know it's not that causing my 'symptoms'. Planning on testing on 21st. How are you feeling now ?

*myrtles*sorry to hear that u got a BFN, next month is as good as any !!

*urbanista* I probably would have tested by now also !! Good luck !!

Hi to everyone and baby dust to all


----------



## daisydot

I started my progesterone injections the day of the iui so I'm assuming that's starting to cause my body to be a bit weird. Hoping that your cold is a good sign...I tested today just to make sure the trigger injection has left my system so when I do test I know it'll be a true reading. Be glad to go to work tomorrow to take my mind off it x


----------



## jellybean257

*Daisydot* it's sooo hard waiting, my heads near turned. I have had to take trigger shots 3 times after IUI, last one is tonight and started progesterone pessaries last nite (yuck) feeling a little bit sicky tonight as well xxx


----------



## Urbanista

I caved in......   thought I'd try........but it was a BFN. 

Haven't told DH. Said id wait until day 16 like the Dr said. 

I knew it wasn't to be. Been feeling that way since the hot water bottle incident.  

Ah well. Onwards and upwards. Well, something like that. 

 to all xxxxxxx


----------



## daisydot

Urbanista I feel awful now for saying you should test...don't forget you are supposed to use your first wee of the day so it's worth testing in the morning xx


----------



## jellybean257

Big hugs Urbanista xx


----------



## Urbanista

Aww daisydot don't be silly  

I am going to try Wednesday morning. That's well over the 16 days so will know for sure then. I knew it wasn't going to work first round which is why I probably have waited so long.....was just putting off what I thought it was going to say. 

But yes, will check Wednesday. 

Xxxxx


----------



## jellybean257

it's all so hard *urbanista* stay strong  Xx


----------



## Myrtles

Urbanista - good luck for Tuesday! We could do with some good news!!! Fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## fingersx2013

So had my day scan today after 8dsys of injections!

Have a nice thick lining that they're happy with.

Only 2 small follicles on right, and a 8mm and 12.4mm on left! 
Another few days of injections and repeat scan! Hope those 2 grow!!


----------



## Babdee

Morning ladies! My in-laws have been visiting for the weekend so not had much chance to stop by until now. Thanks for all the best wishes. Well 5th iui done. Was a bit of an awkward one as nurse couldn't find my cervix, so had to fiddle around quite a bit. And then she brought me a pad as the catheter had caused a small bleed. But the previous goes went smoothly and then didn't work, so who knows?!!
And apart from a bit of sneezing and a slight sore throat, I'm feeling much better 

Thanks daisydot  I hadn't heard of that, but it makes sense so I will choose to believe it! Anything to help with positive thinking!! Hope you're doing ok? What day past iui are you?

Thanks jellybean, hope you're feeling better than yesterday?

Urbanista, so sorry  big hugs   Fingers crossed you've had a late implantation and that you get better news on Wednesday xxx

Myrtles, so sorry   I know what you mean about wishing our lives away! Always wanting the next thing to arrive yesterday, be it treatment cycle starting, ovulation, OTD! xxx

Only just seen your post Dancer; I'm sure it wasn't there yesterday! Good luck for tomo 

tsnewbie, sorry AF showed  hope you're ok xxx Treat yourself, you deserve it  

Fingersx2013, hope your follies grow nice and big 

I can see a bit of blue sky outside; rain rain go away!

Hugs to everyone xxx


----------



## jellybean257

H girls, how are u all today ? I'm not feeling just as bad with the cold toda but (.)(.)'s are aching and I'm feeling a little queasy. Never rains but it pours. LEts hope these are all good signs !!

Hope u r all well


----------



## Myrtles

Evening all, that damn witch arrived this morning, with Halloween round the corner too....Called the clinic and I'm booked in for a scan on Wednesday......IUI round 2!

I am wishing lots of baby dust and good luck to you all xxx


----------



## jellybean257

Hi ladies


How are u all feeling today ?


----------



## daisydot

Hi Jellybean how are you? I'm so over the 2ww now it's driving me mad  . When is the earliest we can test do you think? Have you had any symptoms yet? All I have is a strange burning pain that has happened a few times today, it's not like a proper af pain so I don't know. Hope it's not driving you as mad xx

Myrtles great that you can go straight into the next treatment hopefully it'll be the one for you xx

Babdee welcome to the 2ww madness xx

Hi to everyone else hope your all doing ok.

Quick question, which is the best pregnancy test to get? I have a few internet cheapies but would like to get a more reliable brand xxx


----------



## jellybean257

Hi Daisydot....

I'm not too bad this time round. Do wish it was time to test but no point wishing our lives away. My cold is finally subsiding but still got the runny nose and my boobs are *killing* me lol. I've had a few twinges in my abdomen and a strange stinging sensation around my belly button but other than that nothing major. Have u had any more symptoms ? I would try to hold out until your test date, u can drive yourself crazy otherwise, I know this cause I've done it lol. I always use clear blue digital test, is expensive but I think it's the most reliable xxx


----------



## daisydot

My otd is the 25th which is 16dpiui but I'm going to test on the Wednesday because it will be 14dpiui then. I'm trying to just enjoy the 2ww as on my ivf cycle I only got through ne week before I started bleeding, I'm on gemstone injections this time which should stop me bleeding early. My back and hips are aching from those struggling to sleep at night because of it.

I think it's too early for proper symptoms as implantation doesn't happen until 7-12dpiui, that's what I keep telling myself anyway. do we count the day of iui as 0dpiui or 1dpiui? I've read conflicting information.

Fingers crossed your twinges are a good sign. I think I'll get a clearblue and a first response xx


----------



## fingersx2013

Absolutely gutted that my first shot at iui and I've over stimulated and cycles been cancelled!

Had my bloods and scan on Monday day 8 and had only one lead follicle at 12mm

2 days later I go back all excited hoping that it's grew and I will be ready to go to find I now have 2x17mm, 1x14mm 1x13mm and 2x12mm! So the milk, protein and hot water bottles clearly done me too much good!!


----------



## bearbear

Just wanted to say hello to everyone, hope your all doing ok and those on the 2ww aren't going to crazy!! Sorry for the BFN's, try and look forward and keep positive!

*fingersx2013 - * So sorry to hear your IUI got cancelled, i know exactly how your feeling as i had one of my cycles cancelled due to under stimulation!! It really does suck! Give yourself a few days and you will start to feel better, i came to the conclusion that there was absolutely nothing i could do about it, these things happen!! It won't be long til your trying again and next time they will know better how you respond so it should be fine! Big hugs xx 

I definitely did the right thing having this cycle off, i just felt the need for a little break but the good news is i think i've found myself another donor so i'm all ready to go again next month!!    

Positive vibes to everyone     and a big group hug  xx


----------



## Urbanista

Hello everyone. 

What a horrid day out there. Sums up my mood quite nicely.  
The witch arrived this morning. I'm not upset as such, just knew it didn't work first time for us. I'm blaming myself hugely. My weight, drinking coffee, the hot water bottle, eating peas and a bit of sushi....absolutely bonkers I know, but feel I've let hubby down massively as well.  

So, called the clinic. Scan booked on Friday and off we go again. Will email my consultants PA to let her know it didn't work....not sure if I need to see him or not. Wouldn't have thought so for another cycle....

Wondering how it will be second time round.  

Hoping everyone else is ok though....    You have all been so wonderful and kind. Massive help having you guys about, so thank you xxxxxxxxx


----------



## daisydot

Urbanista   please don't blame yourself, for my ivf cycles I done everything by the book and it didn't make a difference. I'm a believer in what's meant to be will be (although I forget that myself sometimes) just think of all the women who do all sorts not knowing that their pregnant. They say it takes on average 3 goes so concentrate on your next cycle xxx

fingers sorry to hear that your cycle has been cancelled, I can imagine how frustrating that is xx

Bearbesar, glad you enjoyed your break and have a new donor lined up xx

How is everyone else today?

I'm feeling like this iui hasn't worked, don't know why really...I had some af cramps again today so think that's knocked me a bit even though I know progesterone can cause cramps I just feel that it hasn't worked xx


----------



## Myrtles

Aww Urbanista, I was hoping you might be the lucky one, I'm so sorry.   Dont give up hope !!!

i know what you mean with the questioning 'what did i do wrong??!'  I was wondering if I went to crazy at the gym and drank too much Tea !!!  Whats wrong with eating Peas by the way?

Daisydot - im keeping everything crossed for you xx  

AFM my scan today showed a 3cm cyst on my left Ovary bought on by the stimulating effect of the Meds, therefore I can't have IUI #2  

I had a little cry and hug from DP and put it past me for today. There are worst things that could happen and I am thankful that our mechanics work - its just one not meeting the other. Mother Nature is so cruel but we can't stop the marching of time and its pretty obvious the best option would be to go down the IVF route.

Well thats me for today. I will swing by to see how you're all doing and hope October is lucky for one of you beautiful ladies xx


----------



## Urbanista

Thanks daisydot & myrtles   I know I'm to to blame, but do feel bad. At least I can just focus on the next round. Would love it if these horrific period pains would do one. Have now resorted to stronger painkillers  

Peas - apparently have a natural contraceptive in them. When my sister got pregnant she got told to avoid them by her midwife. But also soya beans and soy based products have this chemical in too. So my normal diet of sushi and edamame beans needs to stop! I also love peas!  

Sorry your scan hasn't gone well today Myrtles. Must be hard hearing you have cyst because of the meds   do you just have to wait until next month now so to speak?

I'm really hoping we have some good news on here soon....been a hard month


----------



## Ceejay81

Hello everyone,
I just wanted to say hi as I've been away from this all for 3 months!! Sounds like lots going on so sending you all some positivity     and hugs.
As for myself, I am now in the 2WW for round 2 of DIUI. Am not holding out much hope as the donor sperm was of substandard quality. We had to go ahead with this as we would have had a 0% chance otherwise & a small one is better than none. Still, it was a big kick in the teeth after going through all the preparations!!
OTD - 3.11.13 but will probably test after 14 days!!!


----------



## Urbanista

Hi,

How's everyone today? I have flashdance going round in my head..... "What a feeling....." It's driving me a bit bonkers!  

Went for my scan today and left feeling rather annoyed, upset and in tears. Brilliant! 

The Dr (not my normal one) suggested I try this cycle naturally. I didn't respond well to 50mg of clomid, so didn't see the point in doing it again. I asked about upping the dose, but he said that I should see if I ovulate naturally as the fertility issues are with DH, not me.   he said higher dose of clomid may give you more lottery tickets, but risks are higher and all I have to loose is money and time.  

This has made me feel awful 

So, I said I'd try going natural this once, but if it didn't work I'd like to go to a higher dose.

Has anyone else started on meds to have a natural cycle? 

Scan was fine, no cysts or nasties hiding, so can go ahead, but do feel I'm being cheated out of a higher medicated cycle for no real reason that I can see. Does that make sense?

Welcome any thoughts though. Know there are some wiser peeps on here than me! 

Thanks all.  
Xxxxx


----------



## Moonface kitty

Hellloooooooo lovely ladies, sorry I seem to have abscond been busy with work and all the stress it comes with .

Finally boarded the IUI train, it almost got cancelled had I not kicked up fuss. Got told initially that they cant squeeze me in over the weekend due to staff shortage, etc was having none of it and got a call back in a few hours to say that they have a slot for me.  Scan and blood works went well on been put on 75 iu of menopur, though I was given a bottle containing 1200iu Including two 500 u.i of pregnyl that's sitting in the fridge.  

Booked in for further scans and blood work tomorrow morning. Will keep you all posted/ 

oxox to all.


----------



## Moonface kitty

Just got back from cd8 scan and not quite the news I was hoping for, apparently there's no dominant follicle in sight. Been asked to go back in on Tuesday for further scans and blood test. Feeling absolutely gutted, and worried sick that it going downhill all ready. Though the nurse was lovely and said some people do respond quite slowly, and not to worry.  


Just wondering is it there anything I can do to help boost them to grow? Am considering getting a hot-water bottle  for my feet, ( I know am being an   but I'll take on any advise )

Massive thanks Babdee, you were spot on regarding having a smear test was requested if have had a recent one. Which I happily gave a copy of my NHS result I had through the post xxx


----------



## fingersx2013

Moon face, stay positive!

My day 8 scan I only had 1x12.4 and 1x8.9mm and a few tiny ones!
I was told to continue injecting for another 2 days! In this time I used a hot water bottle, upped my protein intake and milk intake... Went back on day 10 and had over stimulated with 2x17, 1x14, 1x13, 2x12, 1x11 and few smaller! So lots can happen in a few days!!

As for me... I'm confused!! Need AF to come now to start over again! Told to continue to DR with nasal spray. So how will I ovulate? Thought DR stopped this? Desperately need AF to come when due in 6days so I can get another shot before Xmas!


----------



## Moonface kitty

Thanks Fingers that gives me hope, am currently sat hugging a hot water bottle I got from my local b&m store today ( really wished a had picked a decent one and not been such a cheap skate, this one stinks of rubber) and sipping from the biggest bottle of milk I could lay my hands on. 

Have never consumed so much milk in my life!! Even my cat seems to be giving me some rather puzzled looks!   

Hope A/f shows up soon, and fingers crossed you get a bfp. (Sorry I have no idea about nasal sprays, a bit of a newbie to all this, thank God for F/F/ have learnt more from here than with any consultations  or 'googling'. I know am a bit on the 'special side'


----------



## fingersx2013

Mines was a cheap runner one from there too!! Hope yours works as well! 

Yeah ff has been a great resource for me too! Just wish I had asked the nurse these questions now tho! X

Good luck to u too! Hope your follies start behaving x


----------



## Moonface kitty

Try giving them a call and see if you can have a chat with one of them, am pretty much like that. 

Once I leave I tend to have a million questions buzzing in my head, and get so annoyed with myself for not thinking it earlier.  All the best will keep you all posted xx


----------



## jellybean257

We'll ladies, that's me out this month again. Just got my BFN


----------



## daisydot

So sorry jellybean im 100% sure I'll be joining you when I test in the morning, otd is Friday but I think 16 dpiui is a bit extreme and I can't stick these injections for much longer when I know it hasn't worked. What's your next plan xx


----------



## jellybean257

Don't know what to do next. I'm feeling a bit deflated to be honest  

Will give the hospital a buzz tomorrow and see what they say. Will be keepng everything crossed for u testing


----------



## coucou2009

Moonface,
Are you doing the nasal spray along with the IUI? If so I did my last two cycles downregging with the nasal spray. The nasal spray prevents you from ovulating early. So you start the spray a couple days before the period, you get your period and continue with the spray during your stimulation phase. This prevents early ovulation. When the follicles reach the right size, you will be told when to stop the nasal spray. This is usually about 36 hours before the insemination. 

Good luck


----------



## Moonface kitty

So sorry,  Jellybean. 

Thanks for the info Coucou ( I had no clue what the nasal spray was used for).

Have not been given one,  

Not feeling very positive about tomorrows scan if am totally honest. Been hugging my hot water bottle and guzzling on milk as if my life depends on it, and   for a miracle. 

Wonder if my dosage needs to be increased, probably 75iu doing nothing for me. 8 days and not a single dominant follicle


----------



## BeckyA

Hi Girls, can I join? Really happy today as just been given go ahead to start IUI #2 after a long clinic-imposed break from treatment since March. Starting injections tomorrow and first scan next week.
Fngers crossed to all!


----------



## Moonface kitty

Looks like the hot water bottle and milk worked, got one little follicle at 10mm yippeeeee. With 15 tennie ones in each ovary  , my goodness was expecting that many! 

Still on the same dosage of 75iu got more blood test and scans on Thursday. My poor arm starting to hurt so bad getting really sick of all this blood works


----------



## daisydot

Bfn for me today too, I'm ok was expecting it I just knew it hasn't worked. I have to have a months break inbetween cycle so hopefully start again around the beginning of December. Jellybean I have been thinking of you today xx


----------



## Babdee

Jellybean and daisydot, so sorry   

Fingersx, so sorry your cycle was cancelled. Hope your AF hurries up so you can start again  

Urbanista, sorry your AF arrived   Interesting to hear about peas! Will stay away from them! Def don't be needing any contraceptives!! By natural cycle do you mean no iui?

Moonface kitty, you're welcome! The worst thing is to get to the starting block then find out you've forgotten your trainers! Great to hear your follies are behaving 😊

Myrtles, so sorry about your cyst. Big hugs xx

Hi BeckyA, best wishes for your cycle  

Hi Ceejay81, hope your 2ww isn't dragging too much! Xx

Hi to everyone else!

Afm, I think I'm 10dpiui today! Trying not to focus on it too much! I know AF is due on Sunday, and OTD is next Tue... I've pretty much reached the point where I don't believe it's going to work at all, and we'll have to give up :-/ will have to skip next month if this one fails, and have a review appt with consultant already booked in just in case!

Hugs to all xxxx


----------



## baby2013

Hi everyone,

I'm new to the site.

Just did my 2nd IUI today, don't feel positive about it (DH's sperm quality wasn't great).

Now in 2WW, was told to test on 8/Nov. Hope it works this time.

I would like your opinion on this below:

Did my 1st IUI in August ( 1 follicle at 18mm, lining at 11mm), no sign of ovulation from the scan, but had a OPK surge @ 9am. IUI operation was carried out on that day @1pm (no pregnyl injection was given to trigger the ovulation)  - BFN

Did my 2nd IUI today. on Monday 21/Oct, 1 follicle at 20mm, lining at 11mm, the scan nurse told me she saw some early sign of ovulation. My clinic didn't carry out the IUI that day (unlike my 1st IUI), but instead, they gave me 10,000 iu pregnyl, told me to inject @6:15pm that day, and came back on Wed (23/Oct) for the IUI!!!

My clinic's approach was obviously very different comparing the 1st IUI and 2nd IUI. My DH's semen analysis shows his sperms stop moving after 12hours, so the timing of IUI is even more crucial for our success!

Any thoughts on this? Should I make a complaint? 

Sorry for the lack of impersonal message, good luck to all.


----------



## Myrtles

Oh nooo Jellybean and Daisydot so sorry to read your news. October hasn't been a good month at all xx
Babdee ....I really hope it works for you xxx

AFM I'm now moving to IVF. age is a factor, I can't wait. I start in a few weeks time. 
Thanks for being such a support. I wish you all lots of good luck xx


----------



## bearbear

Hi Ladies,

Just wanted to pop on and say i am reading everyone's posts even though i've been rather quiet!! I'm still pleased with my decision to take a month off and i'm now looking forward to trying again next cycle!   

Sorry to hear of the BFN's, it just wasn't your time but you got to keep going!! xx   

Good luck to all those stimming at the the moment, i hope those follies behave and grow nicely for you!! xx     

To all those on the 2ww, sending you out some positive vibes and truly hoping its your time, fingers crossed for you all! xx


----------



## Urbanista

Hey everyone!

Sorry I've not been here much this week. Been mega busy at work, boss being an uber nightmare and I now have the week off next week to relax!  

BearBear sounds like you are in a good place with your decision 

Jellybean, moonfacekitty and daisydot   It's so tough all the ups and downs. It's amazing how we do dust ourselves off and keep on 


Me, so, had my scan Wednesday, day 8, and one follie on this cycle, so no clomid etc, was at 17mm already on the right hand side! Dr said that she didn't want to do the IUI until day 10....so, back today for scan and follie is 21mm - flipping 'eck. So different to my clomid cycle where the follies just didn't want to grow. 

So, had the trigger at the clinic today and back tomorrow morning for IUI on day 11. Gosh it's been a whirlwind cycle. Can't believe I'm about to to number 2 so quickly. 

I'm so pleased I have next week off work. Really  want to relax. My stress levels have been through the roof and surprise surprise the boss has started using the fact we are having fertility treatment against me. Am going to speak to HR when back as she made some comments today which are totally inappropriate.   why are some people just so spiteful and nasty. DH has said this evening I should just quit now. We are able to survive if I don't work, but I actually enjoy my job despite the boss. And I can't imagine not working. Gives me a purpose, but do agree that if this cycle doesn't work we need to stop and think about things properly. Gosh, so hard. 

Sorry for brain dump. Am trying to go to my appointment tomorrow full of positivity and stress free 

Right dinner for me and bed. 

Night lovely ladies xxxxxxxxx. Baby dust and   To everyone xxxxxx


----------



## Mrs Stardust

Morning girls,

Just thought I'd say hi as it's been a while. As I mentioned previously I can't do a cycle this month so I'm just hanging around , still have a few weeks to go I think as I have quite irregular cycles.  Although it has been nice having a break, I've taken up bikram yoga and acupuncture so feeling quite chilled

Urbanista - wow, how amazing that your follies did better on their own! good luck for iui and as always hope it works out this cycle. It's great that you have a week off too, I'm sure that will make the world of difference.

Sorry for all the bfn's 

Babdee - it's OTD tomorrow right? Ohhhhhhhh I truly hope you get your bfp!

X


----------



## Urbanista

Hello all,

Had my IUI yesterday so on the 2ww.

Had a nightmare time having it done though, was waiting forever at the clinic. Saw Dr who said our consent forms were incorrect so had a 4 hour delay whilst sorting all this out. Was supposed to be at a wedding which we missed the ceremony as a result. I do wish they had checked everything when I walked in, would have saved a lot of time and tears. Thank goodness DH was in the country as he was supposed to be abroad with work. 

So lots of tears and frantic phone calls, apologies and more tears. Today I feel utterly drained. So tired, awful headache. Am planning on doing nothing all evening. No gym. No cooking. Nothing.  

I am not holding out much hope this ones going to work after the stresses from yesterday and Friday. 

I do really need to work on bring my stress levels down. It's not good for me of this type of treatment!  

Anyway, fingers kinda crossed, at least I have this week off work  

Keep warm and safe tonight everyone xxxx


----------



## Moonface kitty

Hi Urbanista, looks like I'll be joining you in our tww am due in for my iui tomorrow at 1pm. 

A little bit worried about timing as am not due to have it carried out almost 38hrs after having had my preygnly, from what have been reading ideally it should be done between 24hrs to 36hrs am ever so confused now. 

Help please, I feel as if my chance of success if so slim especially with only one follicle at 19mm


----------



## Urbanista

Hi Moonfacekitty.

Pleased I'll have a 2ww buddy.  

My follie was 22mm. Only the one. 

I triggered Friday about 1pm with ovaltrile (sp?) and was in 24hrs later. I'm also not sure timings are right, frozen is only supposed to be good for a few hours I've read, so feel my window is tiny! But the clinic should know what they are doing. I hope! 

I'm sure someone who's more experienced can help out and try to reassure you  

Xxxx


----------



## Moonface kitty

Helloooo All, 

Just had my iui done, not feeling very positive that it goner work. Insemination was carried out almost 40 hrs after my trigger shot, almost had a melt down whiles waiting. Was asked to go down to the department at 12:30 for my appointment after my dp done his bit, didn't get seen to till almost 4m!! 

End up crying my eyes out that have missed out on ovulation though the lovely nurses kept reassuring me that there was still a SMALL opening window and that it will work, had loads of apologies to say sorry that they were running late was extremely busy blah blah blah  .

Otd is on the 14th, been told to take another shot of pregnyl on the 1st of Nov, (any idea as to why I need another shot please) was so upset when I left to even question anything. 

Am definitely not a happy bunny right now. 

Being told not to worry and if AF shows up a bit early they will be able to squeeze me in for another cycle, as the dept closes for Christmas!! Even that indicates that they don't have much faith!!  

Of for a cuddle with my cat, (providing he lets me)


----------



## Mrs Stardust

Morning,

Moonface kitty- am in shock that it was so poorly managed but I think you need to push that out of your mind for now and concentrate on your 2ww,, I know we say it all the time but you just never know 

Afm - just woken up and feel so down   we found out last night that my husbands cousin is pregnant, it's the first baby in the family which I'm sure everyone assumed would have fallen to us as we've been together the longest. Now I'm 100% sure that everyone is thinking that we are having problems conceiving and I hate the thought of that. A friend of mine emailed me the other day saying that she had had a dream that I was pregnant...arrrgggh...I didn't even respond.  Very very frustrated that I'm hanging around waiting for af, I'm hoping acupuncture will bring it along sooner but either way I'll probably only get one more cycle in the year . When we joined the clinic in June I'd assumed I'd be pregnant by Oct as thought thought I would have had three cycles by then where as the reality is i would have only been able to have had two cycles by the end of the year. #depressed. Whinge over.

Have a good day alll
X


----------



## bearbear

Morning Ladies,

*Moonface Kitty - * You poor thing, it sounds to me like you should seriously consider changing your clinic!! Is that an option for you? Timing of IUI is probably the most important thing and i think the way they treated you is appalling!! We pay a lot of money for this treatment so you deserve better!! That said try not to lose all hope for this cycle, you just never know so try to keep positive!! I hope your cat gave you cuddles, i love my cats and i know that a cuddle from them makes me feel better. Take care and i'm sending you some positive vibes for your 2ww xx      

*Mrs Stardust - * I do know exactly what your saying, i'm the same when i hear someone is pregnant, although i'm happy for them i also feel deeply upset that it isn't me!! When its something you want so badly you can't help but feel jealous that it isn't you!! As for what others might be thinking, please try not to let that play on your mind to much, at the end of the day your one of many that has fertility problems, its nothing to be ashamed about, unfortunately its life and so many don't fall pregnant straight away!! My mum took 3 years to fall pregnant with my sister!! I wouldn't waste any of your energy worrying about others, just concentrate on you and your DH and achieving your dream, it will happen and when it does it will be even more precious!! Don't give up hun................... Big hugs xx


----------



## Babdee

Moonface kitty and Urbanista, sorry to hear you both had bad experiences with your iuis. It's such a stressful time as is, that's the last thing you need. Sending big hugs and best wishes for your 2wws xx

Thank you for thinking of me Mrs S 😊 xx
Sorry, but just a short (and selfish!) post today. AF arrived early for me on Saturday. Wasn't due until Sunday so really took me by surprise. We're not having treatment this month, and are going for a review with the Dr at the end of Nov to see where to go from here... We previously had said we wouldn't do ivf, but that was before 5 failed iuis! So we may consider it more carefully now. If we go that route, I guess we wouldn't try until next year... :-/ however, I'm actually glad of the break this month; it's all been getting a bit intense. I need to remember who I am!

I'll keep stopping by to see how everyone is doing, and I really really hope to read of some good news soon ladies. Thinking of you all xxxx


----------



## juju81

Hi girlies, I still pop on to see how you're all doing too.  Keep going girls, it's hell on earth but totally worth tha pain and heartache.  I'm 16 1/2 weeks now, found out my little Noah will be getting a sister.  I'm proof IUI can work so please please don't give up, any of you.  Massive hug coming your way lovelies


----------



## BeckyA

hello ladies,
*Mrs Stardust* - I know exactly how you feel. When I had just started my IUI journey in March this year and had a failed first attempt, my brother announced his wife was expecting their second...felt awfully jealous for a long time with lots of feelings of "why isn't it me"...
big hugs to *moonfacekitty* and *urbanista*, and keeping fingers crossed for your 2wws.
hope your kitty gave you lots of cuddles. I also have two cats (my substitute children!) and as *bearbear* said, they are great for making you feel better.
AFM, first scan went reasonably well today, 2 follies on left ovary, one at 10 and one at 12. back for another scan on Thurs looking to have IUI next Mon. Gynae worried me a bit going on about my right ovary and how it was basically cr*p and deteriorating, and when was I going to be 37.... (not for another 10 months, thanks!)
 to all!
B. 
x


----------



## Moonface kitty

Thanks for all your lovely response ladies,

Apologies for the late reply been dwelling in self-pity and cuddles from my furry baby Mr Moon, he's been such an awesome little man .

*Bear Bear* I have put in complaint and have been given an appointment on Monday to discuss my concerns, am down at St Mary's Manchester for treatment.

Have also got another appointment to see my GP. ( Am going to have a chat with him to see if I can be referred elsewhere, I honestly have 0 faith in this cycle working and don't want waste my cycles with incompetent people. I hear that Care is extremely good.

*Urbanista*, how are you, am having my last shot of Pregnyl tonight feeling like it all pointless really 

*BeckyA*, just a few days to go now , bet you well excited. Wishing you best of luck and that all goes smoothly.

*
Stardust *, hope A/F shows up soon 

Will keep you all updated, oxox


----------

